# Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. März 2011)

*Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (8. März 2011)

*Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Ist schon ganz schön arrogant. Zu glauben, wir wären die einzigen intelligenten Lebewesen auf der Erde.
Wenn sich diese Geschichte als wahr entpuppt, wäre das doch mal was.
Aber ich bin ja eher skeptisch.


----------



## Pyroplan (8. März 2011)

*Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

interessant.
vllt deswegen so zurückhaltend, da man es genauer untersuchen wollte, um sich später nicht zu blamieren?!


----------



## frequence (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

"Viele kamen allmählich zu der Überzeugung, einen großen Fehler gemacht zu haben, als sie von den Bäumen heruntergekommen waren. Und einige sagten, schon die Bäume seien ein Holzweg gewesen, die Ozeane hätte man niemals verlassen dürfen."


----------



## Woohoo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Sehr interessant, vor allem für unsere Religionen.  Weltraum Paaaapst


----------



## Royma_kaay (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Vielleicht ein Thema für diese Forum^^: Area 51 Illuminaten Esoterik Forum Mystery


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Ist schon ganz schön arrogant. Zu glauben, wir wären die einzigen intelligenten Lebewesen auf der Erde.
> Wenn sich diese Geschichte als wahr entpuppt, wäre das doch mal was.
> Aber ich bin ja eher skeptisch.


 
Diese frage erübrigt sich für die Erde aber nicht für das Weltall. Wir müssen ja immer davon ausgehen, dass wir nicht die ausnahme sondern die regel sind. Es treffen ja nunmal auch alle physikalischen gesetze überall zu. Zudem hat man schon Kohlenwasserstoff verbindungen in kosmischen Wolken entdeckt, die essentiell fürs Leben sind. Das bedeutet, das solche Verbindungen zwangsläufig auftreten. Da jedoch unsere Galaxie noch recht Jung ist, werden diese Wesen wohl (so wird vermutet) nicht viel weiter technisch sein als wir.
Vllt. ist das Weltall bevölkerter als wir denken und gerade in diesem Augenblick unterhalten sich 1000 milliarden anderer Species über genau das selbe Thema. Wer weiß


----------



## seltsam (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Es gehört eine ordentliche Portion Dummheit und Egoismus dazu,zu behaupten wir wären der einzige bewohnte Planet.
Ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vortellen,das das so ist.Der Mensch kann nicht mal im Ansatz da "raus" gucken und weis im Prinzip gar nichts über das Universum , was man 100%ig ohne jeden Zweifel bestätigen könnte.
Nur mal als Beispiel NASA-Sensation um Arsen-Bakterien,wer weis denn schon aus was Aliens im endeffekt bestehen?
Vielleicht aus Stoffen,die uns vollkommen unbekannt sind?!

Hab letztens aber erst zu meiner Freundin gesagt:"Mal ehrlich,wenn ich ein hochintelligentes Lebewesen wäre,welches durch das All fliegen kann...Ich würde um die Erde einen riesigen bogen machen!"


----------



## juhu1949 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Wenn man bedenkt das unsere Galaxy nur eine unter vielen ist, dann sind die theoretischen Möglichkeiten für außerirdisches Leben in verschiedenen Formen nahezu unbegrenzt. Weshalb sollte unser Planet das alleinstellungs Merkmal für Leben haben, der Religionsfaktor bleibt für mich ausen vor. 

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Psst - Sie sind schon unter uns.
Haben u.a. Soziale Netzwerke erschaffen um uns zu Studieren.
oder
kleinerSchuh nach Hause Telefonieren
aber
Wenn es eine Waffe der Bugs ist
vielleicht
Auch nur ein rückläufiger Teil der Erdentstehung, Hoimar v. Ditfurth - Am Anfang war der Wasserstoff, oder so.
Ist doch mal eine sehr interessante Nachricht. Das SciFi Herz schlägt höher.


----------



## CHICOLORES (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

jaja es gibt 2 dinge du unendlich sind und so

sei ma doch mal ehrlich .... nur ein Mensch mit einem solchen ego, dass er nichts an sich ranlässt kann annehmen, dass es nur auf der Erde leben gibt!

Natürlich gibt es irgendwo noch leben ... vielleicht waren diese Bakterien auch nur ne Breze und n morgendlicher Kaffee von einem Alien der auf reisen war?

Weiß mans? Natürlich nicht .... aber wer einen auslacht nur weil er eine durchaus nachvollziehbare These veröffentlicht der sollte sich doch echt fragen "was habe ich in letzter zeit getan was mir das recht gibt?"

so far


----------



## Jan565 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Man sagt das Universum ist unendlich, dann muss es unendlich viele Galaxien geben und auch Planeten mit den dazu gehörigen Sternen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir da die einzigen sind, ist = 0.

Was die Religion dazu sagt ist mir getrost egal, gehöre nicht dazu und werde es auch nie, schließlich hat keiner mehr Menschen in den Tod getrieben. 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, warum wird nicht einfach Geld dafür ausgeben zum Mars oder so zu fliegen um so etwas zu untersuchen, ehrlich gesagt halte ich sowas für wichtiger als ihrgendwelche Wirtschaftsthemen. Stephan Hawkings hat doch selbst gesagt, dass wir in den Weltraum müssen, und wenn man sich mal die Rohstoffe der Erde ansieht, dann stimme ich dem 100% zu. Die Welt ist überbevölkert und man braucht mehr Platz, da ist der Mond oder der Mars gerade richtig und wer weiß, vielleicht findet man Fossile Bakterien auf dem mars oder Mond die nicht von der Erde stammen, schließlich ist alles Außerirdisch was nicht von der Erde kommt.


----------



## grabhopser (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



seltsam schrieb:


> Es gehört eine ordentliche Portion Dummheit und Egoismus dazu,zu behaupten wir wären der einzige bewohnte Planet.
> Ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vortellen,das das so ist.Der Mensch kann nicht mal im Ansatz da "raus" gucken und weis im Prinzip gar nichts über das Universum , was man 100%ig ohne jeden Zweifel bestätigen könnte.
> Nur mal als Beispiel NASA-Sensation um Arsen-Bakterien,wer weis denn schon aus was Aliens im endeffekt bestehen?
> Vielleicht aus Stoffen,die uns vollkommen unbekannt sind?!
> ...


 
Nunja also aus vollkommen anderen Stoffen werden sie wohl nich bestehen. Da man für komplexes(intelligentes) Leben auch komplexe chemische Verbindungen benötigt kommen NUR kolenwasserstoff-Verbindungen in Frage. Vollkommen unbekannte Stoffe gibt es im Periodensystem der Elemente einfach nicht ^^...
Zudem werden sie wohl nicht unterwasser leben, und werden vermutlich Sauerstoff atmen. Sie werden essen und trinken und wohl keine Tentakeln haben(man braucht Werkzeuge mit denen man z.b einen Lötkolben halten kann, und im wasser lötet es sich auch schlecht)^^ eigentlich werden sie uns ziemlich änlich sein, wenn es sie denn gibt.  ^^


mfg


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Die Panspermie-These gilt doch inzwischen als bewiesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also das das Leben auf der Erde eben mit Kometen/Asteoriden aus dem All kam.

Spätestens das wäre der letztendliche Beweis, dass es eben so ist. 

Fakt ist, dass sich die Ufo-Sichtungen aktuell stark häufen, über China z.B. sind sie inzwischen fast Alltag, ständig werden irgendwelche Flughäfen deswegen geschlossen.
Was an den Sichtungen dran ist kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, dass ist eines der wenigen Themen zu dem ich eine eigene Meinung meide^^ 

Aber intelligentes Leben im All ist meiner Meinung nach recht Wahrscheinlich. Sogar Leben, dass viel weiter entwickelt ist als wir, also technologisch und sozial.





grabhopser schrieb:


> Nunja also aus vollkommen anderen Stoffen werden sie wohl nich bestehen. Da man für komplexes(intelligentes) Leben auch komplexe chemische Verbindungen benötigt kommen NUR kolenwasserstoff-Verbindungen in Frage. Vollkommen unbekannte Stoffe gibt es im Periodensystem der Elemente einfach nicht ^^...
> Zudem werden sie wohl nicht unterwasser leben, und werden vermutlich Sauerstoff atmen. Sie werden essen und trinken und wohl keine Tentakeln haben(man braucht Werkzeuge mit denen man z.b einen Lötkolben halten kann, und im wasser lötet es sich auch schlecht)^^ eigentlich werden sie uns ziemlich änlich sein, wenn es sie denn gibt.  ^^
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Vorstellbar wäre aber eben auch genau das. Z.B. eine Art Amphibien, die sich unter Wasser sehr weit entwickelt hat, und deren Technik auf Wasser, Kristallen, Salzlösungen etc. basiert. Die müssten nichtmal löten, sie lassen ihre Schiffe/Raumschiffe aus Kristallen wachen 
Auch wenn wir noch nicht so weit sind, irgendwann werden wir das auch schaffen. Z.B. sind sogar Ram-Module auf Wasserbasis möglich^^


----------



## Arthemis (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Panspermie-These gilt doch inzwischen als bewiesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also das das Leben auf der Erde eben mit Kometen/Asteoriden aus dem All kam.
> 
> Spätestens das wäre der letztendliche Beweis, dass es eben so ist.



Da ein interessanter Link zum Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Man sagt das Universum ist unendlich


Das hängt immer von der jeweiligen Theorie ab - die Ausbreitung beziehungsweise Unbegrenztheit werden leider oft miteinander vermischt. Das ändert freilich nichts daran, dass der Größe des Universums durch die eigene Vorstellungskraft Grenzen gesetzt werden.



nyso schrieb:


> Die Panspermie-These gilt doch inzwischen als bewiesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Meines Wissens existiert sie nach wie vor als Hypothese, für die es keine (Gegen-)Beweise gibt.



nyso schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass sich die Ufo-Sichtungen aktuell stark häufen, über China z.B. sind sie inzwischen fast Alltag, ständig werden irgendwelche Flughäfen deswegen geschlossen.


Naja, UFOs haben mit außerirdischen Lebensformen prinzipiell erst mal gar nichts zu tun ...


----------



## VNSR (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Nunja also aus vollkommen anderen Stoffen werden sie wohl nich bestehen. Da man für komplexes(intelligentes) Leben auch komplexe chemische Verbindungen benötigt kommen NUR kolenwasserstoff-Verbindungen in Frage. Vollkommen unbekannte Stoffe gibt es im Periodensystem der Elemente einfach nicht ^^...
> Zudem werden sie wohl nicht unterwasser leben, und werden vermutlich Sauerstoff atmen. Sie werden essen und trinken und wohl keine Tentakeln haben(man braucht Werkzeuge mit denen man z.b einen Lötkolben halten kann, und im wasser lötet es sich auch schlecht)^^ eigentlich werden sie uns ziemlich änlich sein, wenn es sie denn gibt. ^^
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Laut einem Artikel, das ich einmal gelesen habe muss es genau so nicht sein. Iwie hört sich deine Meinung genauso engstirnig an wie jemand der sagt es gäbe keine Außerirdischen.

Es gibt im Weltraum (oder allein schon auf unserer Erde) so viel Dinge, die man noch nicht entdeckt oder verstanden hat. Dunkle Materie, schwarze Löcher und und und. Und dann willst du erzählen, dass es keine anderen Elemente geben soll, nur weil sie nicht in unserem Periodensystem auftauchen?

Außerirrdische könnten ganz anders aussehen als wir! Allein wenn wir die Evolution auf der Erde betrachten, könnten wir uns die Frage stellen was wäre wenn die Dinos nicht ausgestorben wären? Möglicherweise könnte eine reptilische Spezies heute die Welt beherrschen.

Die Evolution wird nicht nur von irrdischen Dingen, sondern auch von außerirrdischen Dingen beeinflusst. Und diese Einflüsse sind in Milliarden Fällen bestimmt nicht identisch. Zu den irrdischen Faktoren gehören z.B. Stärke der Gravitation, Konzentration und Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre, der Strahlungsgrad auf dem Planeten usw.. Wenn also ein Planet auf der Erdoberfläche kein günstiges Leben ermöglicht, könnte sich das Leben dort im Wasser entwickeln. Dann kommen auch noch außerirrdische Einflüsse dazu, wie Kometeneinschläge, Entfernung zur Sonne .......


----------



## Floppy90 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Naja, UFOs haben mit außerirdischen Lebensformen prinzipiell erst mal gar nichts zu tun ...



Mit was dann ...


----------



## The_Rock (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

@Floppy
Mit verwirrten Menschen?


----------



## Jami (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Man sagt das Universum ist unendlich, dann muss es unendlich viele Galaxien geben und auch Planeten mit den dazu gehörigen Sternen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir da die einzigen sind, ist = 0.
> 
> Was die Religion dazu sagt ist mir getrost egal, gehöre nicht dazu und werde es auch nie, schließlich hat keiner mehr Menschen in den Tod getrieben.
> 
> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, warum wird nicht einfach Geld dafür ausgeben zum Mars oder so zu fliegen um so etwas zu untersuchen, ehrlich gesagt halte ich sowas für wichtiger als ihrgendwelche Wirtschaftsthemen. Stephan Hawkings hat doch selbst gesagt, dass wir in den Weltraum müssen, und wenn man sich mal die Rohstoffe der Erde ansieht, dann stimme ich dem 100% zu. Die Welt ist überbevölkert und man braucht mehr Platz, da ist der Mond oder der Mars gerade richtig und wer weiß, vielleicht findet man Fossile Bakterien auf dem mars oder Mond die nicht von der Erde stammen, schließlich ist alles Außerirdisch was nicht von der Erde kommt.


 Spätestens seit der Quantentheorie ist "unendlich" auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



VNSR schrieb:


> Laut einem Artikel, das ich einmal gelesen habe muss es genau so nicht sein. Iwie hört sich deine Meinung genauso engstirnig an wie jemand der sagt es gäbe keine Außerirdischen.
> 
> Es gibt im Weltraum (oder allein schon auf unserer Erde) so viel Dinge, die man noch nicht entdeckt oder verstanden hat. Dunkle Materie, schwarze Löcher und und und. Und dann willst du erzählen, dass es keine anderen Elemente geben soll, nur weil sie nicht in unserem Periodensystem auftauchen?



Reptilien bestehen dennoch aus kohlenwasserstoffen. Es gibt eigentlich keine verbindung, die so vielschichtige Molekühle bilden kann wie Kohlenwasserstoffe.

Dennoch würden diese Reptilien auf zwei beinen laufen und mit den Händen arbeiten. Der schädel wäre größer und die Zähne angepasster. Also schon sehr Menschenähnlich.
Aber intelligenz ist relativ. Eine Oktopus ist ja auch recht intelligent.


----------



## Loki1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Klar gibts Aliens,  und ab dem 24.03 greifen Sie New York an


----------



## sega1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das hängt immer von der jeweiligen Theorie ab - die Ausbreitung beziehungsweise Unbegrenztheit werden leider oft miteinander vermischt. Das ändert freilich nichts daran, dass der Größe des Universums durch die eigene Vorstellungskraft Grenzen gesetzt werden.



Fakt ist, das sich das Universum ausdehnt. Was mich viel mehr interessiert, was war vor dem Urknall? Beziehungsweise wieso kam es zu diesem? Big Crunch? ... 



Floppy90 schrieb:


> Mit was dann ...



*U*nidentifiziertes *F*lug *O*bjekt. Kann also auch ein Flieger der Amis oder Russen oder der Japaner oder ... sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, warum wird nicht einfach Geld dafür ausgeben zum Mars oder so zu fliegen um so etwas zu untersuchen, ehrlich gesagt halte ich sowas für wichtiger als ihrgendwelche Wirtschaftsthemen. Stephan Hawkings hat doch selbst gesagt, dass wir in den Weltraum müssen, und wenn man sich mal die Rohstoffe der Erde ansieht, dann stimme ich dem 100% zu. Die Welt ist überbevölkert und man braucht mehr Platz,



Nahezu alle Überbevölkerungs-bezogenen Probleme resultieren daraus, dass die Menschheit unfähig ist, ein (eigentlich recht robustes) Ökosystem nicht zu vernichten. Auf dem Mond oder Mars müssten wir nicht nur gelengtlich mal Rücksicht nehmen, da müssten wir es von 0 auf aufbauen. Die aktuell drängesten Probleme gehen zudem auf den hohen Energieverbrauch der Menschheit zurück. Sie auf einen anderen Himmelskörper zu schaffen, würde extrem viel Energie verbrauchen.
Fazit: Es wäre bedeutend einfacher, diesen Planeten zu retten, als einen anderen zu besiedeln. Solange wir ersteres nicht schaffen, brauchen wir uns an letzterem gar nicht erst zu versuchen. Schon gar nicht sind wir in der Lage, beides zeitgleich durchzuführen und wenn wir es versuchen sollten und scheitern, dann wird die Erde zwar ein schönerer Ort zum Leben, aber nicht ganz nach unseren Vorstellungen.



nyso schrieb:


> Die Panspermie-These gilt doch inzwischen als bewiesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also das das Leben auf der Erde eben mit Kometen/Asteoriden aus dem All kam.



Afaik ist noch nichtmal bewiesen, dass sie möglich ist. Insbesondere das Verlassen von Planeten und die extrem langen Zeiträume unter extremen Bedingugnen, die eine interstellare Reise mit sich bringt, lassen sich auch schwer beweisen.
Ich persönlich vermisse auch einiges an belegen zum Wiedereintritt. Denn ein Meterorit, der seit Entstehung ersten Lebens bis heute Leben auch nur über den Durchmesser unserer Galaxie (geschweige denn intergalaxial) befördert hat, setzt nicht nur eine enorme Einschlagskraft zum Entstehen vorraus (Beschleunigung auf Sonnensystemfluchtgeschwindigkeit!!!), sondern auch eine sehr hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (1/100 c wäre sicherlich nicht zu hoch angesetzt) und demnach (nach zusätzlicher, langer Fallbeschleunigung auf das Zielsystem hin) eine extrem hohe Eintrittsgeschwindigkeit. (genaugenommen müsste man da nicht nur die Frage stellen, ob so Leben auf einen Planeten gelangen kann, sondern auch, ob es mit dem Planeten danach überhaupt was anfangen kann  )
Eine Panspermie-Erklärung, die die Ausbreitung von Leben nur innerhalb eines Galaxiearms oder noch kleiner erklärt, kann man sich imho auch sparen. Denn da stehen die Chancen doch langsam schlecht, dass ein anderer Planet besser geeignet war, als unserer.



> Vorstellbar wäre aber eben auch genau das. Z.B. eine Art Amphibien, die sich unter Wasser sehr weit entwickelt hat, und deren Technik auf Wasser, Kristallen, Salzlösungen etc. basiert. Die müssten nichtmal löten, sie lassen ihre Schiffe/Raumschiffe aus Kristallen wachen



Leben in einer übersättigten Lösung würde vor massiven Problemen stehen.




VNSR schrieb:


> Es gibt im Weltraum (oder allein schon auf unserer Erde) so viel Dinge, die man noch nicht entdeckt oder verstanden hat. Dunkle Materie, schwarze Löcher und und und. Und dann willst du erzählen, dass es keine anderen Elemente geben soll, nur weil sie nicht in unserem Periodensystem auftauchen?



Das Periodensystem beruht auf physikalischen Grundsätzen, die vorgeben, in welcher Form Atome stabil sein können. Solange im Rest des Universums die gleichen Naturgesetze herrschen (und das ist DIE Grundannahme, die wir machen müssen, wir irgend eine Aussage über etwas außerhalb unserers Sonnensystems machen wollen), dann gilt da auch unser Periodensystem.
(Was nicht heißt, dass es unter entsprechenden Rahmenbedingungen nicht auch komplexe Moleküle mit komplett anderer Elementarzusammensetzung geben kann. Die chemische Forschung konzentriert sich extrem stark auf C-Verbindungen und vor allem auf Standardbedingungen. Es gibt bereits auf der Erste Bakterien, die von Reaktionen leben, die unter letzteren überhaupt keine Energie liefern würden)



> Außerirrdische könnten ganz anders aussehen als wir! Allein wenn wir die Evolution auf der Erde betrachten, könnten wir uns die Frage stellen was wäre wenn die Dinos nicht ausgestorben wären? Möglicherweise könnte eine reptilische Spezies heute die Welt beherrschen.



Reptilien sehen nun wirklich nicht "ganz anders" aus, als wir. Würde spontant mutmaßen, dass >50% der Forumsteilnehmer nicht in der Lage wären, ein Säuger- von einem Reptilienskelett auseinanderzuhalten, wenn sie die Schädelform nicht (er)kennen.


P.S. Zu UFOs über China: Die J20 hat vor 1,5 Monaten ihren Erstflug gemacht. Da dürfte zur Zeit also häufiger merkwürdiges Luftgerät und ggf. noch merkwürdigeres Luftgerät zu dessen Beobachtung unterweg sein.


----------



## VNSR (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Reptilien bestehen dennoch aus kohlenwasserstoffen. Es gibt eigentlich keine verbindung, die so vielschichtige Molekühle bilden kann wie Kohlenwasserstoffe.


 
Das ist mir auch klar. Ich bezog mich hinsichtlich der Kohlenwasserstoffverbingungen nicht auf die Reptilien, sondern auf einen User, der Lebewesen aus anderen (unbekannten) Elementen gänzlich ausschloss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leben in einer übersättigten Lösung würde vor massiven Problemen stehen.


 
Es ist aber trotzdem möglich auch wenn die Anpassung und Entwicklung langsamer ist. Solange das Leben auf dem trockenen wegen widriger Bedingungen unmöglich wäre, könnte die Entwicklung unter Wasser ungestört stattfinden.


----------



## Floppy90 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die aktuell drängesten Probleme gehen zudem auf den hohen Energieverbrauch der Menschheit zurück. Sie auf einen anderen Himmelskörper zu schaffen, würde extrem viel Energie verbrauchen.
> 
> Fazit: Es wäre bedeutend einfacher, diesen Planeten zu retten, als einen anderen zu besiedeln. Solange wir ersteres nicht schaffen, brauchen wir uns an letzterem gar nicht erst zu versuchen. Schon gar nicht sind wir in der Lage, beides zeitgleich durchzuführen und wenn wir es versuchen sollten und scheitern, dann wird die Erde zwar ein schönerer Ort zum Leben, aber nicht ganz nach unseren Vorstellungen.


 
1. Es gibt keinen Energieverbrauch. Grund: Energie kann nur in eine andere Form von Energie umgewandelt werden – Verloren geht aber nichts. (Was die allgemeine Menschheit als Energieverbrauch definiert, ist einfach gesagt, die Unfähigkeit diese „andere“ Energie nutzbar zu machen.

2. Zustimmung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



Floppy90 schrieb:


> (Was die allgemeine Menschheit als Energieverbrauch definiert, ist einfach gesagt, die Unfähigkeit diese „andere“ Energie nutzbar zu machen.


 Welche "andere" Energie?


----------



## Gast1919 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



Floppy90 schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt keinen Energieverbrauch. Grund: *Energie kann nur in eine andere Form von Energie umgewandelt werden – Verloren geht aber nichts. *(Was die allgemeine Menschheit als Energieverbrauch definiert, ist einfach gesagt, die Unfähigkeit diese „andere“ Energie nutzbar zu machen.
> 
> 2. Zustimmung.


Diese Aussage gilt aber nur für unser Universum. 
Dies trifft aber nicht für die Zeit vor dem Urknall zu.
Denn dort herrschten vielleicht ganz andere Naturgesetze, wo vielleicht sogar aus nichts etwas enstehen konnte.


----------



## Floppy90 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



youcefdar schrieb:


> Diese Aussage gilt aber nur für unser Universum.
> Dies trifft aber nicht für die Zeit vor dem Urknall zu.
> Denn dort herrschten vielleicht ganz andere Naturgesetze, wo vielleicht sogar aus nichts etwas enstehen konnte.


 
Das ist aber sehr spekulativ, oder warst du schon in einem anderen Universum??

Und gab es dich schon vor dem Urknall??

Im nächsten Satz zweifelst du dich ja schon selbst an, in dem du „vielleicht“ schreibst.


Ich sag mal so: Vielleicht ja, vielleicht nein. Weder du hast ein Beweis dafür (würde mich sehr wundern, wenn doch), noch habe ich einen dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Diese frage erübrigt sich für die Erde aber nicht für das Weltall. Wir müssen ja immer davon ausgehen, dass wir nicht die ausnahme sondern die regel sind. Es treffen ja nunmal auch alle physikalischen gesetze überall zu. Zudem hat man schon Kohlenwasserstoff verbindungen in kosmischen Wolken entdeckt, die essentiell fürs Leben sind. Das bedeutet, das solche Verbindungen zwangsläufig auftreten. Da jedoch unsere Galaxie noch recht Jung ist, werden diese Wesen wohl (so wird vermutet) nicht viel weiter technisch sein als wir.
> Vllt. ist das Weltall bevölkerter als wir denken und gerade in diesem Augenblick unterhalten sich 1000 milliarden anderer Species über genau das selbe Thema. Wer weiß


 
Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen, wieso sollten sie technisch nicht weiter sein als wir?
Denk doch mal, was gewesen wäre, wenn die Forschungen im Antiken Griechenland weiter gegangen wäre und die Kirche nicht 1500 Jahre lange jeden Forscher und Entdecker als Ketzer gebrandmarkt und getötet hätte.
Wie weit wären wir dann?


----------



## sega1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen, wieso sollten sie technisch nicht weiter sein als wir?
> *Denk doch mal, was gewesen wäre, wenn die Forschungen im Antiken Griechenland weiter gegangen wäre und die Kirche nicht 1500 Jahre lange jeden Forscher und Entdecker als Ketzer gebrandmarkt und getötet hätte.
> Wie weit wären wir dann? *



Absolute 1000%ige Zustimmung!


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Naja, dann wären wir heute noch an Sklaverei gebunden. Denn das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum antike Völker sich nicht so auf die Technisierung gestürzt haben, und heron'sche Dampfmaschinen eben nur Belustigung eingesetzt wurden. Sie waren einfach nicht nötig. 
Was die Inquisition getan hat, ist dennoch nicht zu entschuldigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

die griechischen Forscher waren ja nicht an der Belustigung der Sklaven beteiligt. Es geht halt darum, dass es keine Forscher Bremse gegeben hätte, wie eben die Kirche, einfach gar keine Religion.


----------



## juhu1949 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

@quantenslipstream

Zu sagen das es keine Religion gab ist so nicht richtig. Die Griechen, Römer, Perser oder andere Hauptvölker hatten schon ihre jeweils eigene Götter oder Göttinen, je nach dem was einer Person am Herzen lag betete man zu einer anderen Gottheit. Und das ist eben Religion.


mfg juhu1949


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Es war aber keine Weltreligion, die sich also überall einmischte.
Regional beschränkte Religion, bzw Anbetungen von was weiß ich, gabs schon immer, denn der Mensch ist nun mal wissbegierig und was er nicht erklären kann, wird erst mal einer höheren Macht zugeordnet.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die griechischen Forscher waren ja nicht an der Belustigung der Sklaven beteiligt. Es geht halt darum, dass es keine Forscher Bremse gegeben hätte, wie eben die Kirche, einfach gar keine Religion.


 
Das meine ich gar nicht. Ich meine, dass arbeitserleichternde technische Errungenschaften aus genannten Gründen nicht notwendig waren.
Und das Forscher Grenzen haben müssen, finde ich wichtig. Das Buch "Die Physiker" von Friederich Dürrenmatt beschäftigt sich damit.
Ist ein Klassiker. Das einzige Schulbuch, an das mich noch erinnern kann.
Und der Hauptmann von Köpenick (<= Lieblingsbuch!)....


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Niemand kann sagen, wie sich eine Gesellschaft entwickeln kann. Aber der Mensch war schon immer sehr interessiert an neuen Sachen und ich denke, dass man auch ohne den Drang seine Religion zu verbreiten die Weltmeere befahren und neues Land entdeckt hätte. Die Wikinger sind ja auch nach Amerika gefahren, aber ohne die Inkas abzumurksen.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Da hast du aber "Pathfinder" nicht gesehen^^.
Nein, Spaß bei Seite.  Da widerspreche ich dir nicht. Aber Fehler werden gemacht und Kirche ist nicht gleich Religion. Fundametalisten gibt es viele und sie ziehen Religionen in den Schmutz.
Ich sage nur IRA, Hispola und Al Quaida. Haben die wirklich was mit einer der großen Religionen zu tun?

edti: Achso, mit IRA meine ich die Irish Republic(an?) Army, eine christlich-extremistische irische Terrorgruppe.


----------



## sega1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Die Griechen hatten unter anderem mechanische Roboter, überhaupt hatten sie es mit Mechanik (Antikythera-Mechanismus). Die Ägypter hatten Strom. Die Perser hatten Panzer. Die Antike strotzt gerade zu vor Hochtechnologie. Man wusste damals auch schon das die Erde eine Kugel ist. Alles verlorenes Wissen durch die Monotheistische Religion...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Da hast du aber "Pathfinder" nicht gesehen^^.
> Nein, Spaß bei Seite.  Da widerspreche ich dir nicht. Aber Fehler werden gemacht und Kirche ist nicht gleich Religion. Fundametalisten gibt es viele und sie ziehen Religionen in den Schmutz.
> Ich sage nur IRA, Hispola und Al Quaida. Haben die wirklich was mit einer der großen Religionen zu tun?


 
Aber alles, was "im Namen des Glaubens" passiert ist, egal ob jetzt das Abschlachten der Inkas, Flugzeuge gegen das WTC oder Bombenanschläge in Belfast oder sonst wo kommt halt von der Religion, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, dass die Kirche oder die Moschee sagt, dass das nicht OK ist, die Fakten sehen halt anders aus. Die Menschen sind beeinflussbar und die Päpste von damals waren auch nur machtbessene Despoten (meine Meinung).


----------



## Blauschwein (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Bei dem Haupteil von dem, was man hier an Kommentaren liest, rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch. Etwas mehr Nachdenken könnte wahre Wunder bewirken..

Achja, und zurück zum Thema, Außerirdisches Leben und NASA waren der Ausgangspunkt 

@Topic:

Die Grundannahme allgemeingültiger Naturgesetze teile ich. Ohne Basis ist keinerlei Aussage möglich. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Was auch bedeutet, dass nicht jede, nicht widerlegbare These Anspruch auf Richtigkeit hat. Ich verweise an dieser Stelle auf die String-Theorie 

Gruß
BS


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Könnte man Nachweisen, dass es innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems, außerhalb der Erde, Leben gibt oder gab, dann würde das eigentlich schon reichen, denn das würde bedeuten, dass Leben eine normale Entwicklung ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Könnte man, würde man.....ne ne Jungs das wird nix. Solche Meldungen gibts alle paar Jahre und Beweisen konnte man bis jetzt noch nie was nur vermuten. Da schau ich mir lieber eine geilen Hollywood Film an der ist dann fast realistischer als das was manchmal die NASA von sich gibt nur um wieder an neue Geldmittel zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Warte ab, in den letzen Jahren sind eine Menge Planeten entdeckt worden, die um fremde Sonnen kreisen und je besser die Technik wird, desto mehr kann man es auflösen und man kann schon heute feststellen, aus welchen Elementen die Atmosphäre eines Planeten besteht.
Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein Planet entdeckt wird, der in der habitalen Zone um sein Zentralgestirn kreist und eine Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

*@Griechen&Co*: Leute, wenn ihr euch vollkommen andere Themen unterhalten wollt - macht bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.




Floppy90 schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt keinen Energieverbrauch. Grund: Energie kann nur in eine andere Form von Energie umgewandelt werden – Verloren geht aber nichts. (Was die allgemeine Menschheit als Energieverbrauch definiert, ist einfach gesagt, die Unfähigkeit diese „andere“ Energie nutzbar zu machen.



Sorry: Energiekonsum.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welche "andere" Energie?



(Ab)Wärme.
Deren Nutzung ist physikalisch aber ~unmöglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte man Nachweisen, dass es innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems, außerhalb der Erde, Leben gibt oder gab, dann würde das eigentlich schon reichen, denn das würde bedeuten, dass Leben eine normale Entwicklung ist.


 
Auch zwei Fälle machen keine wirklich gute Statistik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch zwei Fälle machen keine wirklich gute Statistik.


 
Es geht, wie immer bei sowas, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Wenn es noch weiteres Leben innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems gibt, egal wo, egal wie, dann ist Leben eine logische und normale Entwicklung und dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass es auf einem dafür geeigneten Planeten auch mehr gibt als nur ein paar Einzeller.


----------



## mathal84 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

warum werde ich sofort an Meteor (Dan Brown) erinnert? 


ich denke stark dass nicht die Frage offen sein sollte OB es Leben gibt ausserhalb unserer Kugel sondern WANN wir es entdecken. Warum sollte nur auf unseren Furz-Planeten Leben entstanden sein?


----------



## ReaCT (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Die sind schon längst unter uns. Seht ihr den keine TV? Diese ganzen RTL Nachmittagsshows sind ausserirdischen Ursprungs und verblöden uns. Wenn der Durschnittsiq dann unter 30 ist schlagen sie zu  

Das gehört dazu: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E72OobR2VeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht, wie immer bei sowas, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Wenn es noch weiteres Leben innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems gibt, egal wo, egal wie, dann ist Leben eine logische und normale Entwicklung und dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass es auf einem dafür geeigneten Planeten auch mehr gibt als nur ein paar Einzeller.


 
Eben. Es gibt um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und nur weil man zwei Fälle, zudem auch noch im gleichen Sonnensystem, gefunden hat, kann man arg wenig über die Wahrscheinlichkeiten im Universum aussagen. Wenn man überhaupt Nachweisen kann, dass es unabhängig entstanden ist. Im Best Case kann man eine bessere Aussagen über die Vorraussetzungen machen (wenn sie grundlegend anders waren). Aber für eine Statistik bräuchte man wesentlich mehr Untersuchungen und man müsste sie repräsentativ über Sternensysteme verteilen -> unmöglich.
Wir können nur sagen, ob Leben prinzipiell möglich ist (nicht mal unmöglich können wir abschätzen), aber wir können in den nächsten Jahrhunderten nicht sagen, ob die Chancen 1:10, 1:100000 oder 1:googlplex stehen und demnach können wir auch nicht ausrechnen, wie groß die Chance auf mindestens einen weiteren belebten Planeten in z.B. einer Galaxie steht.
Ähnlich wie bei jedem weiteren Schritt der Evolution gilt: Wir betrachten das ganze aus der Perspektive eines speziellen Einzelfalls. Und einzelne Spezialfälle könnten statistisch betrachtet absolut alles sein, wegal wie die Chancen stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Na ja, das Leben kann ja nicht unmöglich sein, sonst wäre die Erde nicht bevölkert mit verschiedenen Arten und wenn du überlegst, dass es selbst an Vulkanschloten auf dem Meeresboden Lebewesen gibt, oder in heißen Quellen, dann ist Leben sehr wahrscheinlich, sofern eben die Bedingungen vorhanden sind.
Dabei muss es nicht mal flüssiges Wasser sein, flüssiges Methan würde auch gehen. Aber da das Leben wohl auf Kohlenstoff basieren wird (also allgemein), wird sicher flüssiges Wasser die Grundlage bilden und sobald du einen Planeten entdeckst, der den richtigen Abstand zu seinem Zentralgestirn hat, dann sind die Bedingungen schon mal sehr gut.
Wenn man dann noch feststellt, dass er eine Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre hat, dann ist Leben sehr wahrscheinlich, egal jetzt in welchem Ausmaß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Du verwechselst die Anpassung von Leben mit der Entstehung von Leben.
Evolution macht fast alles möglich, dass stimmt. Solange es an einem Ort eine Energiequelle gibt und Lebewesen dorthingelangen können, deren prinzipiellen Grundmoleküle in unmittelbarer Umgebung stabil sind, klappt das - egal ob Vulkanschlot, Salzsee oder AKW-Kühlkreislauf.
Aber wo kommt das Leben her? Da haben wir eine Reihe von Theorien, aber eine zufriedenstellende Antwort gibt noch keine. Erst recht keine, die wir zurverlässig auf andere Planeten übertragen könnten. Zu sagen, dass es auf einem Planeten, der flüssiges Wasser* hat, Leben geben sollte, ist vergleichbar mit der Aussage "diese nagelneue Festplatte kann Daten speichern, da ist garantiert Crysis drauf".

*: Wasser ist für die uns bekannte Art von Leben übrigens verdammt gut geeignet, weit besser als jeder andere uns bekannte Stoff. In wie weit man es ersetzen kann -  . Kann man imho dann beurteilen, wenn man eine Teststatistik hat "5 von 10 Replikaten H20 haben spontan Leben entwickelt, 9 von 10 Methan nicht". Bislang liegt die Quote von künstlich erzeugtem Leben bei exakt 0. (afaik selbst wenn man nicht-Zufallsprozesse zur Hilfe nimmt, was natürlich nicht zählt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verwechselst die Anpassung von Leben mit der Entstehung von Leben.



Nein, nein, es geht schon um die Entstehung von Leben, aber dafür braucht es Bestimmungen, die eben auch auf der Erde geherrscht haben müssen und die Erde hat sich zu dem entwickelt, wie sie heute ist, also mit Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre.
Hast du also einen Planeten, ähnlich groß wie die Erde, ähnlich aufgebaut, mit ebenso einer Atmosphäre, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, dass er sich ähnlich entwickelt haben könnte, wie die Erde, also auch Leben beinhalten kann.
Dass dazu der Auslösende Faktor vorhanden sein muss, ist klar, aber letztendlich braucht es Energie, so oder so.
Und wieso sollte sich auf der Erde Leben entwickeln und auf diesem Planeten nicht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Evolution macht fast alles möglich, dass stimmt. Solange es an einem Ort eine Energiequelle gibt und Lebewesen dorthingelangen können, deren prinzipiellen Grundmoleküle in unmittelbarer Umgebung stabil sind, klappt das - egal ob Vulkanschlot, Salzsee oder AKW-Kühlkreislauf.



Richtig, Energie ist der Schlüssel, das muss gegeben sein, entweder durch eine Sonne, oder eben auf andere Weise. Eine planetare Energiequelle ist ja auch das Magma, zumindest bringt es Wärme, die das Wasser flüssig halten kann, sofern die Sonneneinstrahlung nicht reichen sollte (was meiner Meinung beim Mars der Fall war, als er sich abgekühlt hat und die Vulkane erloschen sind, starb auch das Leben aus, weil er die Atmosphäre nicht so halten kann wie die Erde).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wo kommt das Leben her? Da haben wir eine Reihe von Theorien, aber eine zufriedenstellende Antwort gibt noch keine. Erst recht keine, die wir zurverlässig auf andere Planeten übertragen könnten. Zu sagen, dass es auf einem Planeten, der flüssiges Wasser* hat, Leben geben sollte, ist vergleichbar mit der Aussage "diese nagelneue Festplatte kann Daten speichern, da ist garantiert Crysis drauf".



Es gibt eine Menge Theorie, das ist klar, alles andere geht auch nicht, ist wie mit dem Urknall.
Was wichtig ist, damit sich überhaupt organische Moleküle bilden können, ist Energie, die muss vorhanden sein, ohne die geht nichts und die gab es auf der Erde.
Ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass das nur für die Erde zutrifft?
Ich denke nicht, daher sehe ich der Sache positiv entgegen und warte darauf, dass sich die Technologie verbessert um das zu erforschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *: Wasser ist für die uns bekannte Art von Leben übrigens verdammt gut geeignet, weit besser als jeder andere uns bekannte Stoff. In wie weit man es ersetzen kann -  . Kann man imho dann beurteilen, wenn man eine Teststatistik hat "5 von 10 Replikaten H20 haben spontan Leben entwickelt, 9 von 10 Methan nicht". Bislang liegt die Quote von künstlich erzeugtem Leben bei exakt 0. (afaik selbst wenn man nicht-Zufallsprozesse zur Hilfe nimmt, was natürlich nicht zählt)



Es gibt Theorien, dass auch flüssiges Methan die Eigenschaften hat, wie flüssiges Wasser (also Osmose der Zellen, flüssiges Methan soll auch diese Eigenschaften haben). Nur gibts eben noch keine Fakten, die das belegen können. Aber es gibt ja einige Monde bei den Gasriesen, die flüssiges Methan enthalten, bei denen Energie vorhanden ist, man müsste das halt erforschen.
Genau könnte sich das Leben auf Silizium Basis entwickeln.
Doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit geht eben von Kohlenstoff basierendem Leben aus, da Kohlenstoff sehr weit verbreitet ist, es entsteht ebenso in den Sterne wie Silizium, wenn sie ausbrennen und es ist sehr reaktionsfähig.
Ebenso wie Sauerstoff. Wobei Sauerstoff wahrscheinlich das reaktionsfähigste Element ist, es klebt praktisch überall dran.
Und wenn du Sauerstoff und auf Kohlenstoff basierende organische Verbindungen und Energie hast, dann ist Wasser eine logische Konsequenz daraus.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei jedem weiteren Schritt der Evolution gilt: Wir betrachten das ganze aus der Perspektive eines speziellen Einzelfalls. Und einzelne Spezialfälle könnten statistisch betrachtet absolut alles sein, wegal wie die Chancen stehen.


 
Schau dir mal bitte die Artenvielfalt auf der Erde an, da kann man kaum noch von speziellen Einzelfall sprechen.

Es gibt ganze Wolken im Weltall mit Aminoseuren, die in unserer DNS vorhanden sind. Sogar viele, die wir nicht fürs leben brauchen. Deswegen muss es jedoch nicht heißen, dass diese nicht auch in anderen lebewesen vorkommen könnten. Was ich damit sagen will, es deutet einfach darauf hin, das organische Verbindungen wohl dir Regel als die Ausnahmen.

Dein HDD Beispiel ist im übrigen auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, da zu speziell - jede HDD bietet aber die Grundlage dafür Crysis aufgespielt zu bekommen. Zumal das etwas ist was wir direkt beeinflussen aber z.b. das durch Gravitation ein Apfel vom Baum fällt können wir nicht beeinflussen.

Wie gesagt, die Wissenschaft kann nicht bei jeden Gesetz was sie findet von einem Spezialfall ausgehen, denn das wäre wieder der Natur des Universums. Alles was bei uns an Gesetzen zutrifft muss überall zutreffen. Also sollte man da nicht auch beim Leben (ich spreche nicht von höheren Lebensformen) auch vom Normalfall ausgegangen werden?

Zudem ist Sauerstoff nicht umbedingt erforderlich - zumindestens für Bakterien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte sich auf der Erde Leben entwickeln und auf diesem Planeten nicht?



Das sag ich dir, sobald du mir sagst, wie sich Leben auf der Erde entwickelt hat.
Jeder Prozess bietet Spielraum für Fehler, jeder komplexe Prozess (und "Schaffen von Leben" ist vermutlich nicht trivial) bietet Raum für viele Fehler und jeder ungelenkte Prozess nutzt jede sich bietende Fehlerchance aus -> Die Chance, dass die Entstehung von Leben schiefläuft, könnte imho sehr groß sein. Allein die Tatsache, dass nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge das Leben auf der Erde nur ein einziges Mal entstanden ist, obwohl allein die Größe des Planeten dafür gesorgt haben dürfte, dass für mehrere Jahrhunderttausende bis viele Jahrmillionen weitere Teile des Planeten mit identischen Eigenschaften zur Verfügung standen, macht eine Aussage darüber.
Woran es konkret scheitern könnte, kann man aber erst abschätzen, wenn man weiß, was konkret nötig ist - und das weiß man nicht.



> Richtig, Energie ist der Schlüssel, das muss gegeben sein, entweder durch eine Sonne, oder eben auf andere Weise...



Ich weise nocheinmal daraufhin, dass meine Liste die Weiterentwicklung von Leben betraf, nicht die Entstehung. D.h. Schlüsselausgangskomponente für weitere Prozesse: "Leben".



> Es gibt eine Menge Theorie, das ist klar, alles andere geht auch nicht, ist wie mit dem Urknall.
> Was wichtig ist, damit sich überhaupt organische Moleküle bilden können, ist Energie, die muss vorhanden sein, ohne die geht nichts und die gab es auf der Erde.
> Ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass das nur für die Erde zutrifft?



Es braucht weitaus mehr, als nur Energie. Genaugenommen reagieren die meisten uns bekannten komplexe, erst recht biogene, Moleküle sogar ziemlich empfindlich auf zu viel Energie.
Der Vergleich mit dem Urknall gilt eingeschränkt: Die Bedingungen, unter denen sich Leben entwickelt haben soll, könnten wir replizieren und damit die Theorie testen. Bislang vergeblich. Selbst die Versuche, die mit einer fehlerhaften Urathmosphäre einfache organische Moleküle erstellen konnten, waren weit davon entfernt, irgend ein Element eines selbstreplizierenden Systems zu schaffen - und das ist der entscheidende Schritt, den man überwinden muss, damit sich Leben erhalten kann. (genaugenommen ist es sogar Teil der Definition, aber Definitionen sind in Übergangsbereichen immer problematisch)



> Es gibt Theorien, dass auch flüssiges Methan die Eigenschaften hat, wie flüssiges Wasser (also Osmose der Zellen, flüssiges Methan soll auch diese Eigenschaften haben). Nur gibts eben noch keine Fakten, die das belegen können. Aber es gibt ja einige Monde bei den Gasriesen, die flüssiges Methan enthalten, bei denen Energie vorhanden ist, man müsste das halt erforschen.



Flüssiges Methan hat schon mal nicht die Wärmekapazität (Stabilisierung!). Je nachdem, wo das Leben entstanden ist, könnte auch die Kälteanomalie eine wichtige Rolle gespielt haben.




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal bitte die Artenvielfalt auf der Erde an, da kann man kaum noch von speziellen Einzelfall sprechen.



Ich sehe hier genau einen Fall von Leben. Das ist nicht sehr vielfältig.
Sicherlich: Dieser eine Fall hat eine ganze Reihe von Facetten gebildet - aber das ist im Vergleich zur Entstehung von Leben auch lächerlich einfach, denn es ist trial&error mit back-up. Bei der Entstehung fehlt letzteres, da muss verdammt viel im richtigen Moment zusammenkommen und wenn es nur 99% waren, dann kann der nächste Moment nicht das letzte nachliefern.



> Es gibt ganze Wolken im Weltall mit Aminoseuren,



Aminosäurewolken 
Ich wusste, dass einige vereinzelte Spuren gefunden wurden - aber Wolken? Hast du da mal nen Link?



> Dein HDD Beispiel ist im übrigen auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, da zu speziell - jede HDD bietet aber die Grundlage dafür Crysis aufgespielt zu bekommen.



Nö, darum gehts nicht. Das wäre eine Beeinflussung von außen - und ich hab jetzt echt keine Lust auf intelligent Design.
Also:
Wir haben einen Planeten, auf dem Leben existieren könnte.
Wir haben eine Festplatte, auf der Crysis existieren könnte.
Wenn es in erstem Fall die Regel sein soll, dass die Möglichkeit ohne weitere Faktoren eintritt, wieso dann nicht auch im zweiten?



> Alles was bei uns an Gesetzen zutrifft muss überall zutreffen. Also sollte man da nicht auch beim Leben (ich spreche nicht von höheren Lebensformen) auch vom Normalfall ausgegangen werden?



"Leben" ist kein Gesetz. (was unschwer daran zu erkennen ist, dass man es beenden kann. Hat schon mal jemand versucht, die Gravitation aus einem Stück Materie rauszuprügeln?)



> Zudem ist Sauerstoff nicht umbedingt erforderlich - zumindestens für Bakterien.


 
Sauerstoff ist in erster Linie mal hochreaktiv. Wenn man den die ersten 0,5-1 Milliarde Jahre raushalten kann, ist dass der Entwicklung und ggf. auch der Entstehung von Leben zuträglich. (Statistik: 100%. N=1  )


----------



## nyso (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sag ich dir, sobald du mir sagst, wie sich Leben auf der Erde entwickelt hat.
> Jeder Prozess bietet Spielraum für Fehler, jeder komplexe Prozess (und "Schaffen von Leben" ist vermutlich nicht trivial) bietet Raum für viele Fehler und jeder ungelenkte Prozess nutzt jede sich bietende Fehlerchance aus -> Die Chance, dass die Entstehung von Leben schiefläuft, könnte imho sehr groß sein. Allein die Tatsache, dass nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge das Leben auf der Erde nur ein einziges Mal entstanden ist, obwohl allein die Größe des Planeten dafür gesorgt haben dürfte, dass für mehrere Jahrhunderttausende bis viele Jahrmillionen weitere Teile des Planeten mit identischen Eigenschaften zur Verfügung standen, macht eine Aussage darüber.
> Woran es konkret scheitern könnte, kann man aber erst abschätzen, wenn man weiß, was konkret nötig ist - und das weiß man nicht.


 

Erstmal muss man präzisieren, was Leben überhaupt ist. Da liegt der Hase aber schon im Pfeffer. Gilt die Aminosäure z.B schon als Leben? Oder nur als benötigter Baustein?

Und zu Teil zwei deiner Aussage. Warum sollte das Leben auf der Erde nur ein Mal entstanden sein? Was spricht dagegen, dass es sich sowohl in den Meeresschlooten entwichelt hat, und gleichzeitig auch die Panspermie erfolgreich war? Auf beide Arten sind Aminosäuren entstanden/auf die Erde gelangt. Sobald sie sich den gleichen Lebensraum teilen, müssten sie sich gleich entwickeln. Außerdem spricht doch bei gewisser Ähnlichkeit nichts dagegen, dass beide Formen dann fusioniert sind. Wenn aus beiden Aminosäurequellen erste Lebewesen entstanden sind, wären sie primitiv genug, um sich mit jeder anderen gleichprimitiven Art zu fusionieren, solange Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden sind, also Kohlenstoff/Sauerstoffbasis. 

Außerdem, wer sagt denn das wir schon alle Möglichkeiten, wie Leben entstehen kann entdeckt haben? Wie viel Prozent des Ozeanbodens sind bisher erforscht? 5-10% wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da ist noch massig zu entdecken. 

Aber auch außerhalb des Meeres kann es Möglichkeiten geben. So hat man kürzlich Tief im Gestein Wasser entdeckt, dass kein Oberflächenwasser ist. Im Gestein haben Bakterien die Stoffe zersetzt und dabei das Wasser gebildet. Woher die Bakterien kommen kann man nicht sagen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber möglich, dass an dieser Stelle chemische Prozesse abliefen, die Aminosäuren entstehen ließen. Aus diesen Aminosäuren bildeten sich Bakterien, die, der Umwelt angepasst, von den Stoffen des Gesteins lebten und als Abfallprodukt Wasser bildeten. In diesem Wasser könnten sich auf Basis der gleichen, noch vorhandenen Aminosäuren, andere Bakterien bilden, mit wieder angepasstem Lebensraum Wasser. Eine Brutzelle des Lebens. Diese Brutzelle muss durch Plattentektonik nur nach an die Oberfläche/ins Meer gelangen, schon kann sich das Leben auch aus dieser Quelle überall entwickeln.

Es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken, da jetzt mit Statistiken und Unwahscheinlichkeitsberechnungen zu kommen halte ich für fragwürdig. Guck dich um wie Kreativ das Leben ist. Die Kreativität ist quasi ein Teil der Evolution, warum sollte das Leben also nicht von Anfang an Kreativ gewesen sein, und diverse Quellen bieten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



nyso schrieb:


> Erstmal muss man präzisieren, was Leben überhaupt ist. Da liegt der Hase aber schon im Pfeffer. Gilt die Aminosäure z.B schon als Leben? Oder nur als benötigter Baustein?



Gelernt hab ich mal wachsen-vermehren-sterben, aber die erste Zeile des entsprechenden Wiki-Eintrags bringts imho exakt auf den Punkt:
"Lebewesen werden in der Biologie knapp als organisierte genetische Einheiten definiert, die zu Stoffwechsel, Fortpflanzung und Evolution befähigt sind."



> Und zu Teil zwei deiner Aussage. Warum sollte das Leben auf der Erde nur ein Mal entstanden sein? Was spricht dagegen,



negative Beweise sind immer unmöglich, aber sagen wir mal: In dem Fall spricht rein gar nichts dafür. Egal, wo die Wissenschaft nachguckt - es gibt keinen Hinweis auf eine zweite Entstehung. Härtestes Indiz dürfte die Chiralität sein. Chemisch betrachtet gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen r- und l- Varianten eines Moleküls, biochemisch betrachtet würde es für den Organismus keinen Unterschied machen, wenn er vollständig Spiegelverkehrt aufgebaut ist.
Sollten also rein zufällig alle Entstehungspunkte die gleiche Chiralität gewählt haben? 
In dem Fall verlässt man den Argumentationsstrang des Einzelfalls (in dem statistisch alles möglich ist) und potentiert die Unwahrscheinlichkeit -> prinzipiell unwiederlegbar, aber die unwahrscheinlichere Theorie.



> Sobald sie sich den gleichen Lebensraum teilen, müssten sie sich gleich entwickeln.



Definitiv nicht, wie die Existenz von mehr als einer Art in einer Umgebung vortrefflich beweißt.



> Außerdem spricht doch bei gewisser Ähnlichkeit nichts dagegen, dass beide Formen dann fusioniert sind.



Wiederum: Wiederlegen kann man es nicht, aber gibt es irgendwas, was dafür spricht?
Es gibt in der Evolutionsgeschichte verdammt wenig Fälle einer Vereinigung (Mitochondrien, mehrere Formen Chloroplasten, Flechten - das wars afaik) und bei jeder einzelnen sind Spuren des Vorganges bis heute erhalten.
Eine Theorie der "nicht mehr sichtbare"n Verschmelzung zweier "zufällig gleicher" Lebensquellen kann man natürlich nicht wiederlegen - aber dass geht dann schon in Richtung "Gott hat die Fossilien, um den Glauben zu testen".



> Außerdem, wer sagt denn das wir schon alle Möglichkeiten, wie Leben entstehen kann entdeckt haben? Wie viel Prozent des Ozeanbodens sind bisher erforscht? 5-10% wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da ist noch massig zu entdecken.



Ist es. Aber im Vergleich zu der Anzahl an verschiedenen Lebensräumen, die wir bereits kennen, ist da vergleichsweise wennig zu erwarten (in der Erdkruste gäbe es deutlich mehr andersartiges).

Aber mal zurück zur Diskussion: Worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus?
Ich habe argumentiert, dass wir zu wenig Wissen über die Entstehung von Leben haben, um uns auszurechnen, wie wahrscheinlich es in anderen Teilen des Universums ist. Du reagierst mit frei im Raum stehenden Hypothesen, wie es entstanden sein könnte ->


----------



## nyso (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Ich sage auch das wir zu wenig wissen, und habe Hypothesen aufgestellt wie es sein könnte, übrigens nicht frei erfunden. Jede der Thesen hat ihre Anhänger^^

Eigentlich wollte ich nur feststellen, dass man weder da eine noch das andere beweisen oder widerlegen kann. Wir wissen ja nichtmal genau, wie Leben entsteht, bzw. haben es noch nie beobachtet. Wie sollen wir dann beweisen, wo es entstehen kann und wo nicht. 

Dennoch, das Universum ist unendlich groß, oder wenigstens scheiß verdammt groß, mit ABERBilliarden Sternen und Planeten, das sprengt unser aller Vorstellungskraft. Das sich da irgendwo Leben wie wir es kennen entwickelt hat ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wahrscheinlich, und Leben wie wir es uns eben nicht vorstellen können kann es auch geben. Da draußen kann es alles geben. Vielleicht sogar Spezies, die weit genug entwickelt sind, um Überlichtgeschwindigkeiten etc. zu beherrschen. 
Oder wie schon angeschnitten Lebewesen, die sich im Wasser weit entwickelt haben und deren Technologie auf Wasser/Eis/Kristallen basiert. Das wäre noch nichtmal so abwegig. Zum Beispiel wie bei Star Wars, Jar Jar Bings Sowas halte ich für recht wahrscheinlich.

Aber das es da draußen Bakterien gibt, oder auch andere mikroskopisch kleine Lebensformen, steht für mich fest. Selbst die Erde hat solch Material in das All geschleudert. Als die großen Asteoriden eingeschlagen sind haben sie Trümmerteile, die voller bakteriellem Leben waren, ins All geschleudert. Da draußen sind also definitiv Bakterien unterwegs, mindestens die von der Erde


----------



## exa (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *@Griechen&Co*
> (Ab)Wärme.
> Deren Nutzung ist physikalisch aber ~unmöglich.


 
schon mal was von Wärmepumpe gehört??? Ob das die Gesamtbilanz der Energie rechfertigt, ist ne andere Sache^^

Ich pers. denke, dass hier viel wahres und viel Schrott formuliert wurde.

Grundlage sind die Naturgesetze, die überall gelten (zumindest bei der Betrachtung der aktuellen Grenzen, schließlich hatte auch Newton mit vielen Recht, was allerdings nur auf der Erde gilt), ergo auch "unser" Periodensystem, dass schließlich auf der Zusammensetzung der Atome unter Betrachtung der Bindungsenergien basiert. Zudem denke ich dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass es kaum mehr Elemente gibt, da schon sehr viele künstlich erzeugt wurden, welche allerdings alle recht instabil waren und ziemlich schnell in andere Bestandteile zerfallen sind.

Auch denke ich dass es reiner Zufall ist, ob sich unter gleichen Bedingungen wie auf der Erde Leben entwickelt oder nicht, denn ein solch Komplexer Vorgang ist von so vielen Faktoren beeinflusst, dass es schon ein krasser Glücksfall ist, wenn es gelingt.

ABER: ich denke auch dass es Leben irgendwo gibt, denn wenn man sich die Masse an Planeten und deren Stellung zu Sternen anschaut, so gibt es verdammt viele mit den Gleichen Bedingungen, und da ist es schlicht unwahrscheinlich, dass nicht irgendwo mal Leben entstanden ist, entsteht oder entstehen wird. die Häufigkeit und der Zeitpunkt, sowie die aktuelle Existenz ist dabei rein willkürlich.

Wie ich das ganze einschätze? Aufgrund unserer mickrigen Versuche werden wir es NICHT erleben, irgend ein komplexes Leben im Universum nachweisen zu können, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich existiert (hat/existieren wird), bzw schätze ich mal die gesamte Menschheit nicht, da der mögliche Einzugskreis viel zu gering ist, als dass es uns gelänge


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jeder Prozess bietet Spielraum für Fehler, jeder komplexe Prozess (und "Schaffen von Leben" ist vermutlich nicht trivial) bietet Raum für viele Fehler und jeder ungelenkte Prozess nutzt jede sich bietende Fehlerchance aus -> Die Chance, dass die Entstehung von Leben schiefläuft, könnte imho sehr groß sein. Allein die Tatsache, dass nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge das Leben auf der Erde nur ein einziges Mal entstanden ist, obwohl allein die Größe des Planeten dafür gesorgt haben dürfte, dass für mehrere Jahrhunderttausende bis viele Jahrmillionen weitere Teile des Planeten mit identischen Eigenschaften zur Verfügung standen, macht eine Aussage darüber.
> Woran es konkret scheitern könnte, kann man aber erst abschätzen, wenn man weiß, was konkret nötig ist - und das weiß man nicht.



Richtig, aber überall im Universum gelten die gleichen Gesetzt der Physik, der Chemie und der Biologie. Entsteht auf der Erde Leben, weil die Bedingungen zum Anfang genau stimmten, dann kann man das auch auf andere Planeten übertragen, die ähnliche Bedingungen haben.
Derzeit fehlen uns die technischen Mittel um einen Planeten zu entdecken, der der Ur-Erde entspricht, aber wir haben die Technologie zu ermitteln, welche Zusammensetzung die Atmosphäre eines Planeten hat und wenn er eine Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre hat, dann muss der Sauerstoff darin irgendwo hergekommen sein (freier Sauerstoff ist eher selten, auf der Ur-Erde gab es ihn nicht, der wurde von Bakterien erzeugt). Daher wäre es nur eine logische Annahme, dass dieser Sauerstoff dieses Planeten von etwas erzeugt wurde, das möglicherweise lebt. Dass man das nicht zu 100% sagen kann, ist klar, aber bisher ist uns noch keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt, die so viel freien Sauerstoff erzeugen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es braucht weitaus mehr, als nur Energie. Genaugenommen reagieren die meisten uns bekannten komplexe, erst recht biogene, Moleküle sogar ziemlich empfindlich auf zu viel Energie.
> Der Vergleich mit dem Urknall gilt eingeschränkt: Die Bedingungen, unter denen sich Leben entwickelt haben soll, könnten wir replizieren und damit die Theorie testen. Bislang vergeblich. Selbst die Versuche, die mit einer fehlerhaften Urathmosphäre einfache organische Moleküle erstellen konnten, waren weit davon entfernt, irgend ein Element eines selbstreplizierenden Systems zu schaffen - und das ist der entscheidende Schritt, den man überwinden muss, damit sich Leben erhalten kann. (genaugenommen ist es sogar Teil der Definition, aber Definitionen sind in Übergangsbereichen immer problematisch)



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Erde eine entscheidende Sache hatte, die die Wissenschaftler mit ihrem Experiment nicht haben, Zeit. Eine Menge Zeit sogar, verdammt viel Zeit.
Wie lange hat es gedauert, von der Entstehung der Erde bis zum ersten Einzeller, eine Milliarde Jahre?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flüssiges Methan hat schon mal nicht die Wärmekapazität (Stabilisierung!). Je nachdem, wo das Leben entstanden ist, könnte auch die Kälteanomalie eine wichtige Rolle gespielt haben.



Es geht allein im die osmotischen Eigenschaften, wenn sich das Leben auf Grundlage von flüssigem Methan entwickeln sollte, wird es sich anpassen können, das kann Evolution sehr gut.
Natürlich würde Leben auf Grundlage von Wasser Leben auf Grundlage von flüssigem Methan verdrängen, da deren Entwicklung wohl langsamer ablaufen würde, ähnlich wie Leben auf Basis von Silizium, auch dort würde die Entwicklung deutlich länger brauchen, und halt entsprechend stabile Verhältnisse voraussetzen, noch stabiler als bei auf Kohlenstoff basierendem Leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aminosäurewolken
> Ich wusste, dass einige vereinzelte Spuren gefunden wurden - aber Wolken? Hast du da mal nen Link?



Aminosäuren in Wolken, wie groß diese Wolken sind, ist aber nicht sicher.
IRAM: Hochkomplexe Molekle im Weltraum
Aminoacetonitril im Weltall nachgewiesen

Aber interessant ist das schon, die Elemente sind da, es kommt Energie dazu und schwupps, hat man einfache Aminosäuren, schon sehr erstaunlich, wie ich finde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Leben" ist kein Gesetz. (was unschwer daran zu erkennen ist, dass man es beenden kann. Hat schon mal jemand versucht, die Gravitation aus einem Stück Materie rauszuprügeln?)



Wenn man das Graviton entdecken sollte, wäre es durchaus möglich den Austausch von Gravitonen zu unterbrechen und somit die Gravitation "abschalten". 
Du kannst dich ja mal dransetzen und eine Theorie für die Quantengravitation entwickeln, die jeder experimenteller Überprüfung standhält 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sauerstoff ist in erster Linie mal hochreaktiv. Wenn man den die ersten 0,5-1 Milliarde Jahre raushalten kann, ist dass der Entwicklung und ggf. auch der Entstehung von Leben zuträglich. (Statistik: 100%. N=1  )



Freien Sauerstoff gab es in der Ur-Atmosphäre nicht, das war vielleicht der Grund, wieso sich Leben entwickeln konnte, mit freien Sauerstoff, der eben sehr aktiv ist, würden die Moleküle schnell zerstört werden.
Außerdem weiß man auch nicht, wie die Strahlung der jungen Sonne war, die könnte eine andere gewesen sein als heute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber überall im Universum gelten die gleichen Gesetzt der Physik, der Chemie und der Biologie. Entsteht auf der Erde Leben, weil die Bedingungen zum Anfang genau stimmten, dann kann man das auch auf andere Planeten übertragen, die ähnliche Bedingungen haben.



"weil".... ?



> Daher wäre es nur eine logische Annahme, dass dieser Sauerstoff dieses Planeten von etwas erzeugt wurde, das möglicherweise lebt. Dass man das nicht zu 100% sagen kann, ist klar, aber bisher ist uns noch keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt, die so viel freien Sauerstoff erzeugen kann.



Das wäre zumindest mal ein gutes Indiz (sobald man einen derartigen Planeten gefunden hat)



> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Erde eine entscheidende Sache hatte, die die Wissenschaftler mit ihrem Experiment nicht haben, Zeit. Eine Menge Zeit sogar, verdammt viel Zeit.
> Wie lange hat es gedauert, von der Entstehung der Erde bis zum ersten Einzeller, eine Milliarde Jahre?



Die Frage ist, wie lange es von dem erreichen der nötigen Bedingungen bis zum Entstehen des ersten Lebens (dass das die Bezeichnung "Einzeller" verdient, würde ich nicht erwarten) dauerte. Und wie gesagt: Die Wissenschaftler haben auch nicht wirklich einen ersten Schritt in Richtung eines (zu) langen Weges gemacht.



> Es geht allein im die osmotischen Eigenschaften,



Wieso eigentlich?



> wenn sich das Leben auf Grundlage von flüssigem Methan entwickeln sollte, wird es sich anpassen können, das kann Evolution sehr gut.



Wenn. Wenn man eine instabile Umgebung hat, in der komplexe Moleküle schnell wieder zerstört werden, wirds aber schwerer. (was nicht heißt, dass es unmöglich wird - repeat: Kann man bei einem unbekannten Vorgang nicht beurteilen. Aber warum gerade Methan der Hoffnungsträger sein sollte, ist mir nicht klar)



> Natürlich würde Leben auf Grundlage von Wasser Leben auf Grundlage von flüssigem Methan verdrängen,



Es gibt dürfte in Umgebungen, in denen es flüssiges Methan gibt, kein flüssiges Wasser geben. (selbst wenn man den schmalen Bereich >272K, >~50bar trifft, dürften die Dichteunterschiede zu groß für gemischte Phasen sein)



> Aminosäuren in Wolken, wie groß diese Wolken sind, ist aber nicht sicher.
> IRAM: Hochkomplexe Molekle im Weltraum
> Aminoacetonitril im Weltall nachgewiesen
> 
> Aber interessant ist das schon, die Elemente sind da, es kommt Energie dazu und schwupps, hat man einfache Aminosäuren, schon sehr erstaunlich, wie ich finde.



Zwar noch nicht ganz ne Aminosäure, aber thx.



> Wenn man das Graviton entdecken sollte, wäre es durchaus möglich den Austausch von Gravitonen zu unterbrechen und somit die Gravitation "abschalten".



Das ist kein Abschalten, dass ist Aussperren. "Abschalten" in Analogie zu Leben&Töten würde eine unwiederbringbares, dauerhaftes Ende der von einem Körper ausgehenden Gravitation erfordern -> "Leben" ist was anderes als z.B. Gravitation und die Allgemeingültigkeit von Naturgesetzen ist nicht auf Leben übertragbar.



> Du kannst dich ja mal dransetzen und eine Theorie für die Quantengravitation entwickeln, die jeder experimenteller Überprüfung standhält



Hab ich Physik studiert oder ein Quant im Nick? Nö 



> Freien Sauerstoff gab es in der Ur-Atmosphäre nicht, das war vielleicht der Grund, wieso sich Leben entwickeln konnte, mit freien Sauerstoff, der eben sehr aktiv ist, würden die Moleküle schnell zerstört werden.



Genau das deutete ich an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "weil".... ?



Weil es dafür eine Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest mal ein gutes Indiz (sobald man einen derartigen Planeten gefunden hat)



Das Dilemma ist derzeit, dass man noch kein Teleskop hat, das eine derartige Auflösung bietet, dass man tatsächlich was erkennen kann.
Ein Stern überstrahlt nun mal alles in seiner Umgebung und da Planeten nicht selbst leuchten, wird es schwer sie zu entdecken.
Allerdings hat man schon einen Exoplaneten fotografieren können. KLICK
Ist natürlich nur ein Anfang und es ist ein gigantischer Gasplanet, aber es ist halt eine Frage der Teleskope, das wird schon noch, da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, sofern das Geld dafür aufgebracht wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie lange es von dem erreichen der nötigen Bedingungen bis zum Entstehen des ersten Lebens (dass das die Bezeichnung "Einzeller" verdient, würde ich nicht erwarten) dauerte. Und wie gesagt: Die Wissenschaftler haben auch nicht wirklich einen ersten Schritt in Richtung eines (zu) langen Weges gemacht.



Würdest du einem Wissenschaftler Gelder für ein Experiment geben, das einige tausend Jahre dauern könnte?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich?



Es geht mir um die Eigenschaften des Wassers im Bezug auf die Zellen. Flüssiges Methan kann das ebenfalls und da, wo es eben kein flüssiges Wasser gibt, weils zu kalt ist, muss halt kein Grund sein, dass es da kein Leben geben kann, auch wenn der Fall sehr unwahrscheinlich sein wird, aber eben nicht unmöglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn. Wenn man eine instabile Umgebung hat, in der komplexe Moleküle schnell wieder zerstört werden, wirds aber schwerer. (was nicht heißt, dass es unmöglich wird - repeat: Kann man bei einem unbekannten Vorgang nicht beurteilen. Aber warum gerade Methan der Hoffnungsträger sein sollte, ist mir nicht klar)



Methan ist kein Hoffnungsträger, es ist nur ein anderes Medium, es muss eben kein Wasser sein, auch wenn damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Leben stark ansteigen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt dürfte in Umgebungen, in denen es flüssiges Methan gibt, kein flüssiges Wasser geben. (selbst wenn man den schmalen Bereich >272K, >~50bar trifft, dürften die Dichteunterschiede zu groß für gemischte Phasen sein)



Keine Ahnung, was ist mit Planeten, die immer nur eine Seite zu ihrem Fixstern zeigen, also auf der einen Seite heiß und auf der anderen sehr kalt sind?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das deutete ich an.



Du kannst das noch weiter treiben.
Wieso haben sich überhaupt Galaxien oder Sterne gebildet?
Legt man die Thermodynamik zu Grunde und die darin beschriebene Entropie, dann hätte sich eigentlich gar nichts entwickeln dürfen, denn ein Stern hat nun mal eine niedrigere Entropie als eine Wolke aus Wasserstoff. Wieso also nimmt die Entropie ab, normaler Weise sollte sie immer zu nehmen, bis ein maximaler Zustand der Entropie erreicht ist.
Andererseits gibts die Quantenphysik, die von Wahrscheinlichkeiten lebt. Nimmst du einen Karton mit einem Puzzle und schüttelst ihn, so gibts eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dadurch das fertige Bild "zurecht schütteln" kannst.
Ohne die Quantenphysik kein Tunneleffekt und ohne Tunneleffekt keine Kernfusion und ohne die... bla bla bla.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil es dafür eine Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt.



Gänzlich unbekannter Kleinheit 

Aber darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus, sondern auf das "weil" in deinem Satz. "Weil" gibt ein abschließendes Motiv vor. "Weil die Bedingungen..." macht aus den Bedingungen keine Möglichkeit/Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr, sondern einen Kausalauslöser.



> Das Dilemma ist derzeit, dass man noch kein Teleskop hat, das eine derartige Auflösung bietet, dass man tatsächlich was erkennen kann.
> Ein Stern überstrahlt nun mal alles in seiner Umgebung und da Planeten nicht selbst leuchten, wird es schwer sie zu entdecken.



Man muss ja nicht den Planeten als solchen finden - unter obiger Annahme wäre die Existenz von O2 irgendwo im System bereits ein gutes Indiz.



> Würdest du einem Wissenschaftler Gelder für ein Experiment geben, das einige tausend Jahre dauern könnte?



Bedenke, wem du die Frage stellst 



> Es geht mir um die Eigenschaften des Wassers im Bezug auf die Zellen. Flüssiges Methan kann das ebenfalls und da, wo es eben kein flüssiges Wasser gibt, weils zu kalt ist, muss halt kein Grund sein, dass es da kein Leben geben kann, auch wenn der Fall sehr unwahrscheinlich sein wird, aber eben nicht unmöglich.



Die Grundlegenstefunktion des Wassers ist die eines Lösungsmittels - da kommen sowieso tausende Substanzen in Frage 
Ein anderes Thema ist eben die Stabilität der Umwelt. Insbesondere Süßwasser dürfte eine der stabilsten Umgebungen überhaupt sein, was z.B. die Temperatur angeht.



> Keine Ahnung, was ist mit Planeten, die immer nur eine Seite zu ihrem Fixstern zeigen, also auf der einen Seite heiß und auf der anderen sehr kalt sind?



Soll ein Astrophysiker nen Satz zu sagen - ich glaube, das wird sehr knapp, was die Temperaturverteilung angeht. Entweder das Methan auf der kalten Seite friert schon oder das Wasser auf der heißen verdampft.




> Du kannst das noch weiter treiben.
> Wieso haben sich überhaupt Galaxien oder Sterne gebildet?



Das ist jetzt aber sehr, sehr viel weiter 



> Legt man die Thermodynamik zu Grunde und die darin beschriebene Entropie, dann hätte sich eigentlich gar nichts entwickeln dürfen, denn ein Stern hat nun mal eine niedrigere Entropie als eine Wolke aus Wasserstoff. Wieso also nimmt die Entropie ab, normaler Weise sollte sie immer zu nehmen, bis ein maximaler Zustand der Entropie erreicht ist.



- Entropiezunahme gilt für geschlossene Systeme, nicht für Systeme mit Energiequelle
- Über die Schwerkraft ergibt sich Lageenergie. Der Stern mag geordneter sein, aber er hat trotzdem das niedrigere Energieniveau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus, sondern auf das "weil" in deinem Satz. "Weil" gibt ein abschließendes Motiv vor. "Weil die Bedingungen..." macht aus den Bedingungen keine Möglichkeit/Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr, sondern einen Kausalauslöser.


 
Und ich meine mit dem "Weil" eben, dass es auch bei anderen Planeten eben so ablaufen könnte wie auf der Erde, nur weil wir noch nicht verstehen, wieso etwas passiert, bedeutet das nicht, dass man es gleich ausschließen kann, dass es woanders auch so sein könnte.
Früher hatte man auch keine Ahnung, wie die Sonne die Energie produziert, die sie liefert, heute hat man das Verständnis und das Wissen gesammelt um das zu erklären.
Mit anderen Dingen kann das ebenso sein, einfach mal länger forschen und weniger meckern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht den Planeten als solchen finden - unter obiger Annahme wäre die Existenz von O2 irgendwo im System bereits ein gutes Indiz.


 
Eben, aber letztendlich muss man den Planeten doch finden. Du musst ihn nachweisen, das geht nur mit entsprechendeer Technik, bisher findet man Planeten indirekt, weil sie am Mutterstern "zerren", doch das kann man derzeit nur bei großen Gasplaneten nachweisen, kleine, felsige Planeten, wie die Erde einer ist, sind schwerer nachzuweisen, aber möglich ist das schon.

Und es geht ja erst mal um Leben an sich, dass wir kein Alien im Fernrohr sehen, der ein Schild hochhält, auf dem "no humans allowed" steht, sollte klar sein 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedenke, wem du die Frage stellst


 
Ich würde mich nicht finanzieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Grundlegenstefunktion des Wassers ist die eines Lösungsmittels - da kommen sowieso tausende Substanzen in Frage
> Ein anderes Thema ist eben die Stabilität der Umwelt. Insbesondere Süßwasser dürfte eine der stabilsten Umgebungen überhaupt sein, was z.B. die Temperatur angeht.


 
Wasser entsteht aber relativ leicht, da reichen schon Sauerstoff, organische Materialien und Energie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soll ein Astrophysiker nen Satz zu sagen - ich glaube, das wird sehr knapp, was die Temperaturverteilung angeht. Entweder das Methan auf der kalten Seite friert schon oder das Wasser auf der heißen verdampft.


 
Mit heiß meine ich nicht 400° oder so, sondern einfach flüssiges Wasser, auf der Nachtseite flüssiges Methan. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie sich auf so eien Planeten Leben entwickelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Entropiezunahme gilt für geschlossene Systeme, nicht für Systeme mit Energiequelle
> - Über die Schwerkraft ergibt sich Lageenergie. Der Stern mag geordneter sein, aber er hat trotzdem das niedrigere Energieniveau.


 
Aber der Stern muss erst noch entstehen.
Wieso sollten sich die gleichförmig verteilten Elementarteilchen ausgerechnet so ordnen, dass ein Stern entsteht?
Letztenslich reicht aber ein Stern, denn dessen "Sonnenwind" würde reichen um Wolken zu verdichten (aber auch zu zerstören).


----------



## boyka (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

ist wie immer. sollange es nicht bewissen ist, das es ein Alf gibt. dan gibt es auch keine ALFs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, aber letztendlich muss man den Planeten doch finden. Du musst ihn nachweisen, das geht nur mit entsprechendeer Technik, bisher findet man Planeten indirekt, weil sie am Mutterstern "zerren", doch das kann man derzeit nur bei großen Gasplaneten nachweisen, kleine, felsige Planeten, wie die Erde einer ist, sind schwerer nachzuweisen, aber möglich ist das schon.



Man konnte z.T. auch schon die Helligkeitsänderung bei der Passage großer, schnell kreisender Planeten (so wurde es zumindest gedeutet) messen. Da sollte der Weg zu einer Spektralanalyse gar nicht mehr sooo lange sein.



> Mit heiß meine ich nicht 400° oder so, sondern einfach flüssiges Wasser, auf der Nachtseite flüssiges Methan.



Du bist bei der minimalen Temperaturdifferenz auf einem stehenden Planeten aber an physikalische Grenzen gebunden. Athmosphärische Strömungen mögen einen Teil ausgleichen können - aber ob es für soviel reicht... Meereströmungen kommen ja nicht in Frage 
Ich glaubs nicht (vielleicht mit starker Vulkanaktivität?), aber s.o.: Soll jemand beantworten, der mehr von Planeten versteht, als ich.
(Ich würde schon an den Stoffkreisläufen scheitern. Z.B. H2O und CO2 müssten die Tendenz haben, auf der kalten Seite niederzugehen und dann da über geologische Zeiträume zu bleiben)



> Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie sich auf so eien Planeten Leben entwickelt.



Ohne Tag-Nacht-Zyklus fehlen jedenfalls eine ganze Menge wertvoller, kleinräumiger Umwälzprozesse. Die scharfe Abgrenzung würde das ganze jedenfalls doppelt so interessant machen 



> Aber der Stern muss erst noch entstehen.
> Wieso sollten sich die gleichförmig verteilten Elementarteilchen ausgerechnet so ordnen, dass ein Stern entsteht?



Wieso "ausgerechnet"? Bauanleitung Stern: "Lass viel Materie aufeinanderfallen".
Viel einfacher gehts eigentlich nicht. Eine perfekt gleichverteilte Teilchenwolke, in der sich alle Anziehungskräfte im Gleichgewicht befinden, ist imho weitaus unrealistischer. (zumal das Universum ja mit einer extremen Ungleichverteilung begonnen hat)



> Letztenslich reicht aber ein Stern, denn dessen "Sonnenwind" würde reichen um Wolken zu verdichten (aber auch zu zerstören).



Das wäre imho schon die etwas komplexere Frage: Warum gibt es mehrere Sterne?
Aber damit nähert man sich der Frage nach der allgemeinen Materieverteilung im Universum an und damit Prozessen, die ihren Ursprung nah beim Urknall nahmen - also zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem definitiv enormer Energieüberschuss herrschte.


----------



## dr_breen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Findet ihr es nicht auch bedenklich, wenn man das Wissen über den Entstehungsprozess des Lebens auf "unserem" Planeten einfach extrapoliert?
Außerdem hätte das Wissen, dass es im Weltraum noch anderes Leben gibt kaum bis gar keine Bedeutung, wenn es in großer Ferne existiert. Wir könnten es nicht genau untersuchen. Wegen den hohen Latenzen könnten wir nicht richtig kommunizieren und wir könnten schon gar nicht dort hinreisen. Erst wenn sich unser Wissen über mögliche Kommunikations/Transportwege verbessert hat, macht es wirklich Sinn über außerirdisches Leben zu diskutieren. Aber ich will ja keine Spaßbremse sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

"Bedenklich" sind zwei Dinge:
- zu meinen, wir wüssten viel über das Entstehen des Leben auf der Erde
- anzunehmen, dass man mit Wissen über das Entstehen des Lebens auf der Erde alles über die Entstehung von Leben im allgemeinen weiß
Aber wenn man sich dieser Einschränkungen (die ich jetzt langsam genug wiederholt habe  ) bewusst ist, sind sie immer noch die beste Grundlage. (viel extrapolieren kann man imho aber trotzdem nicht, weil man den Prinzipien eben keine Zahlen zuordnen kann)

Bezüglich Sinn/Kommunikation: Solange wir keinen Weg um die spezielle Relativitätstheorie herumfinden, ist das alles sinnlos. Wir kennen im Umkreis von 16 ly 50 Sterne und davon haben, nach unserem Kenntnissstand, nur zwei Planeten - Sonne mitgezählt.
Um erfolgreich eine Kommunikation aufzubauen, sind 16 ly aber schon verdammt viel. Das bedeutet 32 Jahre zwischen Sendung und Antwort. Überlegt mal, wieviele Wortwechsel ihr wohl brauchen würdet, um euch mit einem Japaner zu vervollständigen. 100? 1000? 10000?
Jetzt denkt euch den Sichtkontakt weg.
Und das Grundprinzip, dass ihr Schallwellen im Bereich iirc 0,5-5kHz nutzt.
Und jegliche Verständigung darüber, in welcher Modulationsform diese übertragen werden könnten.
Nicht nur die Kommunikationstechnik, sondern sogar die Sprache als solche verändert sich schneller, als dieser Austauschprozess dauern würde. Bedenkt man jetzt noch das kleine räumliche Fenster, in dem etwas gesendet und empfangen werden könnte, wäre es schon eine ziemliche Leistung, wenn man innerhalb eines Jahrhunderts mehr schafft, als das Signal des Gegenübers zu duplizieren.
(ich für meinen Teil halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass Kontakt physisch aufgenommen wird. Denn zumindest für eine etwas längerlebige Species wäre eine Reise zwischen Sternen zumindest theoretisch möglich und sie würde auch dann Informationen bringen, wenn man nicht mit einer Zivilisation am Zielort rechnen kann.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist bei der minimalen Temperaturdifferenz auf einem stehenden Planeten aber an physikalische Grenzen gebunden. Athmosphärische Strömungen mögen einen Teil ausgleichen können - aber ob es für soviel reicht... Meereströmungen kommen ja nicht in Frage
> Ich glaubs nicht (vielleicht mit starker Vulkanaktivität?), aber s.o.: Soll jemand beantworten, der mehr von Planeten versteht, als ich.
> (Ich würde schon an den Stoffkreisläufen scheitern. Z.B. H2O und CO2 müssten die Tendenz haben, auf der kalten Seite niederzugehen und dann da über geologische Zeiträume zu bleiben)



Ich hab keinerlei Vorstellungen, wie die atmosphärischen Strömungen aussehen, auf einem Planeten, der immer die gleiche Seite zu seinem Fixstern zeigt.
Ich kann mir das sowieso nicht so vorstellen, dass es wirklich ein Planet geben kann, von der Größe der Erde, der nur eine Seite zum Stern zeigt.
Wenn ich das wieder mit der Erde vergleiche... 
Diese wird von der Sonne abgebremst, ebenso wie alle anderen Planeten (99% der gesamten Masse des Sonnensystems sind nun mal im Zentrum anzutreffen), daher beträgt der Tag rund 24 Stunden, früher war er kürzer. Der Jupiter hat so viel Masse und ist noch weiter weg, der wird weniger Stark abgebremst, dessen Tag beträgt 11 Stunden.
Beim Merkur sieht das anders aus, der ist kleiner und dichter dran, dessen Tag beträgt 3/4 seiner Umlaufzeit.
die Sonne wird schon lange erloschen sein, ehe die Erde so abgebremst wird, dass sie nur noch eine Seite zu dem (ehemaligen) Zentralgestirn zeigt.
Wie groß also muss der Stern sein, damit er einen Planeten von der Größe der Erde, so stark abbremsen kann, dass dieser nur noch eine Seite zum Stern zeigt?
(Die Erde hat den Mond inzwischen abgebremst, daher sehen wir ihn immer nur von einer Seite)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Tag-Nacht-Zyklus fehlen jedenfalls eine ganze Menge wertvoller, kleinräumiger Umwälzprozesse. Die scharfe Abgrenzung würde das ganze jedenfalls doppelt so interessant machen


 
Ja genau, das wäre schon sehr interessant, wie sich das Leben dort entwickeln würde, wahrscheinlich würde sich das Leben aber nicht entwickeln, weil der Stern viel zu stark wäre, zu leuchtintensiv, zu starke Strahlung und wohl auch zu kurz existiert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso "ausgerechnet"? Bauanleitung Stern: "Lass viel Materie aufeinanderfallen".
> Viel einfacher gehts eigentlich nicht. Eine perfekt gleichverteilte Teilchenwolke, in der sich alle Anziehungskräfte im Gleichgewicht befinden, ist imho weitaus unrealistischer. (zumal das Universum ja mit einer extremen Ungleichverteilung begonnen hat)



Tja, jetzt spekulierst du aber auch gewaltig, woher willst du wissen, wie die Verteilung der Materie war, kurz nach dem Urknall?
Es gibt keine Theorie, die auch nur annähernd sagen kann, wie sich die Materie verteilt hat und wieso es einen Überschuss an Materie gab, wieso sie sich nicht mit ihrer Antimaterie vernichtet hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre imho schon die etwas komplexere Frage: Warum gibt es mehrere Sterne?
> Aber damit nähert man sich der Frage nach der allgemeinen Materieverteilung im Universum an und damit Prozessen, die ihren Ursprung nah beim Urknall nahmen - also zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem definitiv enormer Energieüberschuss herrschte.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der erste Stern ungeheuer groß gewesen sein muss, zumindest meine Vermutung, also mehrere Trilliarden Sonnenmassen. Dessen Lebensdauer war wohl kürzer als der von Myonen in der Atmosphäre der Erde. Die Hyperenova muss gewaltig gewesen sein, dabei wurden wohl sofort wieder Gaswolken verdichtet, Superstern entstanden und explodierten sofort. Ziemlich unruhige Zeit, damals.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ich für meinen Teil halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass Kontakt physisch aufgenommen wird. Denn zumindest für eine etwas längerlebige Species wäre eine Reise zwischen Sternen zumindest theoretisch möglich und sie würde auch dann Informationen bringen, wenn man nicht mit einer Zivilisation am Zielort rechnen kann.)


 
Wie willst du denn den Kontakt herstellen?
Mit der heute uns bekannten Antriebstechnik brauchen wir 100.000 Jahre um zum nächsten Fixstern zu gelangen (4,3 Lichtjahre). Dabei ist noch nicht mal geklärt, wie wir den Treibstoff mitnehmen wollen.
Geschweige denn wie wir Menschen am Leben erhalten wollen, denn was die Raumfahrt teuer macht ist die Erhaltung des Lebens, einer Sonde ist es egal, wie kalt es ist, wie der Druck ist und wie die Strahlung ist.
Du müsstest also ein Generationenschiff bauen, in dem sich der Mensch selbst versorgen kann, in dem er eigenen Treibstoff generieren kann (Atomkraft FTW ). Sie müssen in der Lage sein, Defekte zu beheben, der Entropie entgegen zu wirken (), denn ich will nicht wissen, wie ein Raumschiff aussieht, das 1 Million Jahre unterwegs war.

Wir könnten andere Antriebskonzepte entwickeln. Man könnte z.B. ein gigantisches Sonnensegel bauen und die Sonnenwinde nutzen um das Sonnensystem zu verlassen (frag mich aber nicht, wie schnell so ein Schiff dann wird und was sie machen, wenn das Sonnensystem verlassen ist, dann ist Flaute angesagt). Ionenantrieb wurde häufig mal genannt, aber dessen Beschleunigung ist geringer als Raketenantrieb, außerdem müsstest du den Kram immer erst von der Erde bekommen, denn ein Generationenschiff wird kaum von der Erde starten können, man müsste es im Weltraum zusammenbauen. Und du weißt ja, dass man an der ISS immer noch baut und wie viele Leute passen da rein?
Derzeit ist die Menschheit technisch noch nicht mal so weit um zum Mars zu fliegen (man forscht daran, und schickt auch Menschen für die Flugzeit in den Weltraum), aber es geht ja nicht um die Flugzeit, das Zeitfenster ist wichtig, du kannst nicht einfach losfliegen, wann du willst, und die Menschen auf dem Mars müssen 1 1/2 Jahre warten, ehe sie zurück fliegen könnten.
Woher soll der Treibstoff kommen, der so eine Mission verschlingt?
Was passiert, wenn sie ein Problem haben?
Sie müssen sich selbst helfen können, alleine schon wie lange der Funkverkehr zum Mars und zurück dauert.

Die Menschheit ist noch sehr, sehr weit davon entfernt auch nur daran zu denken, einen anderen Stern zu bereisen. Wenn mal 10 Milliarden und mehr Menschen auf der Erde leben, dann verstummen die Leute, die 100 Billiarden Dollar für die Entwicklung eines Generationenschiffs haben wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Menschheit ist noch sehr, sehr weit davon entfernt auch nur daran zu denken, einen anderen Stern zu bereisen.



Ich sag nicht, dass wir es können. Ich sag nur, dass es ohne Verletzung der Naturgesetze möglich ist.
Kommunikationsaufbau mit einer Latenz von mehreren Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten dagegen eher nicht.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommunikationsaufbau mit einer Latenz von mehreren Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten dagegen eher nicht.


 
Da stellt sich halt die Frage, ob Lichtgeschwindigkeit wirklich die höchste Geschwindigkeit ist, oder ob es da noch etwas anderes gibt. Mit welcher Beschleunigung breitet sich denn das All aus? Wie schnell war diese Ausbreitung z.B. direkt nach dem Urknall? Auch "nur" Lichtgeschwindigkeit? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, dass wir es können. Ich sag nur, dass es ohne Verletzung der Naturgesetze möglich ist.
> Kommunikationsaufbau mit einer Latenz von mehreren Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten dagegen eher nicht.



Aber wer sagt, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit die ultimative Grenze ist?
Nur weil wir es derzeit so sehen?
Entdeckt die Quantenphysik das Graviton (), dann muss eh alles umgeschrieben werden, denn derzeit ist Gravitation Teil der Raumzeit, daher kann sie sich mit "Überlichtgeschwindigkeit" ausbreiten, denn sobald sich Gravitationsverhältnisse ändern, wirken sie in Echtzeit auf die umliegende Materie. Gibts aber das Graviton, muss das umgeschrieben werden, denn der Ausstausch mit Gravitonen kann ja nicht schneller als mit c von statten gehen, laut Einstein, aber die Quantenphysik müsste dann mit größer c arbeiten, wenn das Graviton nachgewiesen werden kann, denn anders kann man das nicht erklären.



nyso schrieb:


> Da stellt sich halt die Frage, ob Lichtgeschwindigkeit wirklich die höchste Geschwindigkeit ist, oder ob es da noch etwas anderes gibt. Mit welcher Beschleunigung breitet sich denn das All aus? Wie schnell war diese Ausbreitung z.B. direkt nach dem Urknall? Auch "nur" Lichtgeschwindigkeit? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Du musst dich mal davon lösen, dass sich der Urknall in einem Raum ereignet hat. Mit dem Urknall entstand die Raumzeit, vorher gabs da nichts.
Die derzeit am weitesten entfernten Objekte (rund 13 Milliarden Jahre) entfernen sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die 2/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Schnellere Objekte, die eine Masse haben, hat man bisher noch nicht entdeckt. Der Jet eines schwarzen Loches soll 90% Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, aber bisher schwanken die Ergebnisse noch zu sehr, als dass sie als gesichert gelten können.
Derzeit ist nichts bekannt, das schneller sein kann als ein Photon, und auch nur ein Photon kann c erreichen (bzw. hat immer c). Beschleunigt man Materie, nimmt die Masse immer mehr zu, je näher man c kommt (das kann man gut in Teilchenbeschleunigern feststellen). Dort braucht es ungeheure Mengen an Energie nur um ein Proton auf 99% c zu beschleunigen. Jetzt stell dir mal eine Galaxie vor, aus Milliarden Sternen, die mit 99% c unterwegs ist, wie viel Energie braucht es dafür?


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst dich mal davon lösen, dass sich der Urknall in einem Raum ereignet hat. Mit dem Urknall entstand die Raumzeit, vorher gabs da nichts.
> Die derzeit am weitesten entfernten Objekte (rund 13 Milliarden Jahre) entfernen sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die 2/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Schnellere Objekte, die eine Masse haben, hat man bisher noch nicht entdeckt. Der Jet eines schwarzen Loches soll 90% Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, aber bisher schwanken die Ergebnisse noch zu sehr, als dass sie als gesichert gelten können.
> Derzeit ist nichts bekannt, das schneller sein kann als ein Photon, und auch nur ein Photon kann c erreichen (bzw. hat immer c). Beschleunigt man Materie, nimmt die Masse immer mehr zu, je näher man c kommt (das kann man gut in Teilchenbeschleunigern feststellen). Dort braucht es ungeheure Mengen an Energie nur um ein Proton auf 99% c zu beschleunigen. Jetzt stell dir mal eine Galaxie vor, aus Milliarden Sternen, die mit 99% c unterwegs ist, wie viel Energie braucht es dafür?


 
Bevor ich mich von irgendwas löse, will ich erstmal Beweise für den Urknall Und mich würde auch interessieren, WAS der Urknall tatsächlich war? Irgendetwas ist explodiert. Toll. Nur wo kam das her? Was ist der Ursprung des Urknalls? Und was war vor diesem Urknallursprung?
Das sind so fragen, die ich regelmäßig mit Freunden diskutiere Wir sind alle bekloppt


Jemand hat doch anhand der Quantenphysik nachgewiesen, dass alle Atome miteinander verbunden sind. Die Beeinflussung eines Atoms beeinflusst zwingend ein anderes Atom, egal wie weit weg.  Wenn man bei dem einen Atom den Zustand ändert, ändert sich der Zustand eines, egal wie weit entfernten Atoms, exakt gleichzeitig. Da muss also zwischen beiden Atomen eine wie auch immer geartete Information übertragen worden sein. Wenn die Entfernung egal ist, also selbst von hier bis Galaxie XYZ am anderen Ende des Alls, wie hoch ist dann die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Information übertragen wurde? Und vor allem, wie wurde die Information übertragen?

Das sind so meine ganz alltäglichen Fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



nyso schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich von irgendwas löse, will ich erstmal Beweise für den Urknall Und mich würde auch interessieren, WAS der Urknall tatsächlich war? Irgendetwas ist explodiert. Toll. Nur wo kam das her? Was ist der Ursprung des Urknalls? Und was war vor diesem Urknallursprung?
> Das sind so fragen, die ich regelmäßig mit Freunden diskutiere Wir sind alle bekloppt



Wenn du das weißt, fahr nach Stockholm und hol dir den Nobelpreis ab. 
"Explodiert" ist halt der falsche Ausdruck, weil man das immer mit Sprengstoff vergleicht, ist aber eine völlig andere Sache.
Vor dem Urknall war nichts, weils ja weder Raum noch Zeit gab.



nyso schrieb:


> Jemand hat doch anhand der Quantenphysik nachgewiesen, dass alle Atome miteinander verbunden sind. Die Beeinflussung eines Atoms beeinflusst zwingend ein anderes Atom, egal wie weit weg.  Wenn man bei dem einen Atom den Zustand ändert, ändert sich der Zustand eines, egal wie weit entfernten Atoms, exakt gleichzeitig. Da muss also zwischen beiden Atomen eine wie auch immer geartete Information übertragen worden sein. Wenn die Entfernung egal ist, also selbst von hier bis Galaxie XYZ am anderen Ende des Alls, wie hoch ist dann die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Information übertragen wurde? Und vor allem, wie wurde die Information übertragen?
> 
> Das sind so meine ganz alltäglichen Fragen


 
Nö, keine Atome, bisher gibts diese Verschränkung nur bei Photonen und im Gegensatz zu Materie kannst du Photonen "aus dem Nichts" erzeugen, sieht man gut, wenn man die Lampe einschaltet.
Kannst dich ja mal hier reinlesen.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du das weißt, fahr nach Stockholm und hol dir den Nobelpreis ab.
> "Explodiert" ist halt der falsche Ausdruck, weil man das immer mit Sprengstoff vergleicht, ist aber eine völlig andere Sache.
> Vor dem Urknall war nichts, weils ja weder Raum noch Zeit gab.



Tja, da frage ich mich, wo kommt dann die ganze Energie her, wenn es nichts gab? Energie entsteht ja nicht einfach so, sondern kann höchstens umgewandelt werden. Es muss also ein Punkt gewesen sein, der die gesamte Energie, die es im Universum gibt, auf extrem kleinem Punkt gebündelt hat. 
Aber das ist doch Langweilig im Vergleich zu der Frage, wo eben jener Punkt herkam Ob wir jemals dahinter kommen?

Selbst wenn man es mit Gott erklären will, der muss ja auch irgendwo hergekommen sein Immer war der auch nicht da, immer und unendlich gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht^^




> Nö, keine Atome, bisher gibts diese Verschränkung nur bei Photonen und im Gegensatz zu Materie kannst du Photonen "aus dem Nichts" erzeugen, sieht man gut, wenn man die Lampe einschaltet.
> Kannst dich ja mal hier reinlesen.


 
Genau, die Verschränkung wars, kam nicht drauf^^ Sollte öfter zu den Physikvorlesungen/Seminaren/Übungen

Aus deinem Link:_ Unterdessen hat eine Gruppe der Universität Genf um Nicolas Gisin[2] der Geschwindigkeit der „spukhaften Fernwirkung“ eine extrem hohe „untere Grenze“ gesetzt: Die Gruppe konnte im Experiment zeigen, dass zwei verschränkte Photonen bezüglich verschiedener Eigenschaften, u. a. der Polarisation, *mit wenigstens 10.000-facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommunizieren*._

Stellt sich doch die Frage, ob man diese Verschränkung nicht nutzen kann, um zu kommunizieren oder im All zu reisen? Wäre das theoretisch nicht möglich? Wenn man zwei Fixpunkte hat, kann man dann nicht eine Möglichkeit entwickeln, da regelrechte Felder der Verschränkung aufzubauen? Alles was in dieses Feld reingeht kommt quasi am anderen Fixpunkt wieder raus. 

Ob Photon, Atom oder was auch immer sollte auch egal sein, im Endeffekt sind es ja eh Wellen. Man muss quasi in einem Feld ein Atom zerlegen, und die Verschränkung würde es dann an einem anderen Punkt, egal wo, wieder auftauchen lassen. Möglich? In Zukunft hoffentlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



nyso schrieb:


> Tja, da frage ich mich, wo kommt dann die ganze Energie her, wenn es nichts gab? Energie entsteht ja nicht einfach so, sondern kann höchstens umgewandelt werden. Es muss also ein Punkt gewesen sein, der die gesamte Energie, die es im Universum gibt, auf extrem kleinem Punkt gebündelt hat.
> Aber das ist doch Langweilig im Vergleich zu der Frage, wo eben jener Punkt herkam Ob wir jemals dahinter kommen?



Na ja "Punkt" ist ja nicht korrekt, weils eben keinen Raum gab. 
Jo, blöd nicht, dass mit dem Urknall erst die Raumzeit entstanden ist und das schließt einen "Gott" ja schon faktisch aus, denn der muss ja auch irgendwo hocken und denk an die Bibel, demnach ist der Mensch ein Abbild Gottest, also muss Gott eine Verdauung haben (ohh, shit ), atmen, aufs Klo gehen, sich mal waschen () und auch was Bürsten () wollen.



nyso schrieb:


> Stellt sich doch die Frage, ob man diese Verschränkung nicht nutzen kann, um zu kommunizieren oder im All zu reisen? Wäre das theoretisch nicht möglich? Wenn man zwei Fixpunkte hat, kann man dann nicht eine Möglichkeit entwickeln, da regelrechte Felder der Verschränkung aufzubauen? Alles was in dieses Feld reingeht kommt quasi am anderen Fixpunkt wieder raus.



Es gibt ja mögliche Anwendungen, wie Verschlüsselungen, denn das wäre nicht zu knacken.



nyso schrieb:


> Ob Photon, Atom oder was auch immer sollte auch egal sein, im Endeffekt sind es ja eh Wellen. Man muss quasi in einem Feld ein Atom zerlegen, und die Verschränkung würde es dann an einem anderen Punkt, egal wo, wieder auftauchen lassen. Möglich? In Zukunft hoffentlich



Das ist das Problem, es geht nur bei Photonen, weil sie masselos sind, bei anderen Dingen gehts nicht.
Du müsstest also Materie in Energie umwandeln (was ja möglich ist), doch daraus wieder Materie machen, ist nicht kontrollierbar, wer weiß, was da rauskommt.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Aber kann man damit nicht funken? 

Also quasi Photonen auf diese Art "senden", wie einen Morsecode? Der Empfänger hat dann das passende Dekodiergerät, und so wäre Kommunikation mit entferntesten Sonnensystemen nahezu ohne Zeitunterbrechung möglich. Wäre doch mal was, was es zu erforschen gilt hab nur dummerweise schon zwei andere Sachen, die für mich oberste Priorität haben, und die haben mit Verschränkung nicht viel zu tun, wohl aber mit Physik^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Nö, funken geht nicht, bringt auch nichts, denn das Signal muss ja erst mal hinkommen, ist ja beschränkt auf die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
und was machst du, wenn das eine Photon, das verschränkt ist, zufällig mit einem Atom, das es im Weltall trifft, reagiert?
Puffff....


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Man muss das halt kontrollieren können. So das man wie bein Morse zwei Fixpunkte hat.

Bei Punkt A werden die Photonen verändert, durch die Verschränkung verändern sich die Photonen bei Punkt B. 

Wenn man die Photonen bei Punkt A nach einem bestimmten Muster verändert, und man dieses Muster bei Punkt B auslesen kann, wäre es wie HyperMorse 

So bräuchte man kein Signal schicken, die Tatsache das etwas "gesendet" wird, und wie, wäre schon die Information an sich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



nyso schrieb:


> Bei Punkt A werden die Photonen verändert, durch die Verschränkung verändern sich die Photonen bei Punkt B.


 
Aber bisher geht das nur, wenn die Photonen gemeinsam erzeugt werden, also aus einem Laser oder so kommen.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Bisher

An meiner Theorie sitzt sicher schon lange irgendein Prof. und tüftelt fleißig vor sich hin

"Bisher" ändert sich ja immer schneller, ein regelrechtes Naturgesetz, das "bisher" schnell Geschichte ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Es spricht aber bisher auch nichts dafür, dass sich das mal ändern kann, wie auch soll sich das ändern. Die Photonen müssen ja Kontakt haben, wie sonst soll die Verschränkung funktionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Du kannst Photonen nicht über Entfernungen verschränken, dazu müssen sie direkt interagieren können. Für Kommunikation nutzen lässt sich das ganze erst, wenn du eines der Photonen zum Kommunikationspartner gebracht hast. Dann kannst du durch Veränderungen an deinem Photon ein Signal an seinem auslösen.
(Imho sehr impraktikabel, denn Photonen sind arg schlecht speicher- und transportierbar)


----------



## grabhopser (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



VNSR schrieb:


> Laut einem Artikel, das ich einmal gelesen habe muss es genau so nicht sein. Iwie hört sich deine Meinung genauso engstirnig an wie jemand der sagt es gäbe keine Außerirdischen.
> 
> Es gibt im Weltraum (oder allein schon auf unserer Erde) so viel Dinge, die man noch nicht entdeckt oder verstanden hat. Dunkle Materie, schwarze Löcher und und und. Und dann willst du erzählen, dass es keine anderen Elemente geben soll, nur weil sie nicht in unserem Periodensystem auftauchen?
> 
> ...


 
Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich behaupte keineswegs, dass es keine Zivilisationen auf anderen Planeten gibt, ich sage nur das wenn es sie gibt sie uns wahrscheinlich ähnlicher sind als wir glauben.
Und nein ich sage auch nicht ,dass es keine anderen Elemente gibt, ich sage nur, dass es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kein weiteres Element gibt, welches in der Lage ist komplexe chemische Verbindungen einzugehen, zumindest kein natürliches.(Ob es stabile künstliche Elemente oberhalb einer Ordnungszahl von 180 gibt weiß man nicht, aber wenn es sie gibt dann gibt es sie nur in Laboren und sicherlich nirgendwo sonst im Universum.)
Ich weiß nicht ob du dich genauer mit dem PSE beschäftigt hast, aber es gibt darin keine Löcher. Es gibt genau 82 stabile Elemente im Universum alle anderen die es gibt, bzw. gab sind radioaktiv. Zu behaupten, dass es noch weitere unbekannte Elemente zwischen den bekannten gibt ist einfach nur Unsinn.
Und wenn die Aliens aus dunkler Materie, bzw. aus nicht Baryonischer Materie bestehen, so werden wir sie vermutlich niemals entdecken........ 
Mit der Evolution hast du natürlich Recht, aber du musst dann auch alles betrachten. Auf die Frage nach der Evolution auf der Erde kennen wir die Antwort. Und da wir wissen, dass Leben nur unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen möglich ist, für die die Erde ca. das Mittelmaß darstellt, ist davon auszugehen, dass Evolution auf ähnliche Bedingungen ähnliche antworten liefert. Ich meine es gibt einen guten Grund warum hier keine riesigen Insekten oder aber Amphibien rumlaufen, die Insekten können von der Anatomie einfach nicht die nötige Größe erreichen, um ein großes Gehirn zu entwickeln und Amphibien sind ohne konstante Temperaturen auch aufgeschmissen..... Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es so etwas nicht gibt ich will nur sagen, dass eine Säugetier ähnliche Lebensform wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Ich meine es gibt einen guten Grund warum hier keine riesigen Insekten oder aber Amphibien rumlaufen, die Insekten können von der Anatomie einfach nicht die nötige Größe erreichen, um ein großes Gehirn zu entwickeln



Ja, genau, wieso sind Insekten nur zu einer bestimmten Größe gewachsen, wieso gibts keine Ameisen, die so groß sind wie ein Hund? 
Ich könnte es dir erklären, aber dazu muss ich etwas ausholen und das geht am Thread vorbei, aber wenn du mal etwas darüber nachdenkst, dann müsstest du von alleine drauf kommen.

Ach ja, früher, also ganz früher, gab es Insekten, die sehr groß waren, z.B. riesige Käfer, gewaltige Fliegen... 



grabhopser schrieb:


> und Amphibien sind ohne konstante Temperaturen auch aufgeschmissen.....


 
Konstant muss die Temperatur nicht sein, Reptilien (Amphibien reicht nicht) haben keine eigene Temperaturkontrolle, wie z.B. Säugetiere oder Vögel, sie sind darauf angewiesen, dass sie von der Sonne aufgewärmt werden, damit sie sich bewegen können (je kälter, desto träger sind sie). Der Vorteil ist, dass sie deutlich weniger Energie brauchen als Säugetiere, daher muss eine Schlange auch nicht jeden Tag essen. Nachteil ist, dass sie vor allem nachts, wenn es kälter ist, anfälliger für Räuber sind, das ist wiederum der große Vorteil der Säugetiere.


----------



## Memphys (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Hier, bin ich heute drüber gestolpert:
Totes Alien in Russland gefunden?

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## zøtac (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Ich würd mal sagen das ist n totaler Fake, oder ist es zufall das das Alien genau so ausschaut wie das was angeblich in Area51 Abgestürzt ist nur kleiner?


----------



## debalz (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Wie langweilig - Bakterien! Ich will ein abgestürztes Alien Raumschiff auf dem Mond mit Blaupausen zur Herstellung von Hyperraumantrieben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Irgendwie muss der Mensch immer was kompensieren. Alle Aliens sind kleiner als er.


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt!


----------



## seltsam (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*

Meiner Ansicht nach kompensiert der Mensch genug damit,das alles was lebt exakt die selben bedingungen haben muss,wie er selbst.

Wer sagt denn bitte,das Wasser unbedingt für alles Leben benötigt wird?

Der Mensch an sich denkt zu eingeschränkt.Ich Fluche manchmal darüber,das ich nicht alles aufnehmen kann mit meinem Verstand,was ich gerne würde.
Am Ende der Aufnahmefähigkeit liegt einfach noch viel zu viel Wissen.Egal was da der IQ (dessen Test ich auch anzweifle) oder irgendein Abschluß (der ja auch nur von anderen Menschen gemacht wurde) da sagt

Kurz gesagt,Ich bin der Meinung,das der Mensch einfach noch zu Dumm ist,um sowas verstehen zu können. (Damit will ich jetzt keinen angreifen,aber so ist das nun mal) .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



seltsam schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach kompensiert der Mensch genug damit,das alles was lebt exakt die selben bedingungen haben muss,wie er selbst.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich das Leben im Universum auf Basis von Kohlenstoff entwickeln wird/hat, ist aber deutlich größer als auf Basis von Silizium.
Auf unserem Planeten gibt es eine Menge Silizium, trotzdem hat sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis entwickelt.
Denn da, wo Kohlenstoff vorhanden ist, kann daraus Leben entstehen, erst wenn er nicht vorhanden ist, hat Silizium überhaupt eine Chance, da die Reaktionen deutlich langsamer ablaufen.



seltsam schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn bitte,das Wasser unbedingt für alles Leben benötigt wird?



Auch das ist klar nachvollziehbar. Wasser entsteht dort, wo es Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff gibt. Diese Elemente werde bei Supernovae gebildet, bzw. sind vorhanden. Die Erde besitzt großen Mengen an Sauerstoff. In der Regel ist der gebunden, aber bei genügend Energie kann er frei gesetzt werden. Außerdem entsteht Wasser bei der Verbrennung von Kohlenwasserstoffen, die häufig vorkommen, sofern Kohlenstoff häufig vorkommt, was aber relativ logisch ist, da Kohlenstoff ebenso häufig von Sternen "gebrütet" wird wie Sauerstoff.
Wasser ist grundlegend für biochemische Prozesse, ohne Wasser würde es vermutlich kein Leben auf der Erde geben. Wahrscheinlich entstand im Wasser zuerst Leben, das dann später die feste Oberfläche bevölkerte.

Es gibt Theorien, wonach sich flüssiges Methan eignet, da es ähnliche Eigenschaften hat wie Wasser, allerdings wäre ein solcher Planet sehr kalt, Wasser selbst wäre nur gefroren anzutreffen. Leben auf Basis von Silizium und flüssigem Methan ist denkbar, aber es gibt noch keine Theorien, die man überhaupt im Labor experimentell überprüfen könnte.
Ist flüssiges Wasser vorhanden, wird sich darauf das Leben aufbauen und andere Möglichkeiten werden verdrängt.
Denn klar ist, dass überall im Universum die gleichen physikalischen und chemischen Gesetze gelten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich das Leben im Universum auf Basis von Kohlenstoff entwickeln wird/hat, ist aber deutlich größer als auf Basis von Silizium.
> Auf unserem Planeten gibt es eine Menge Silizium, trotzdem hat sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis entwickelt.
> Denn da, wo Kohlenstoff vorhanden ist, kann daraus Leben entstehen, erst wenn er nicht vorhanden ist, hat Silizium überhaupt eine Chance, da die Reaktionen deutlich langsamer ablaufen.



Abgesehen daovn, das Wahrscheinlichkeitsangaben auf Grundlage von n = 1 ein gewisses Risiko beinhalten:
Leben ist auf metastabile Verbindungen angewiesen. Wenn Reaktionen zu leicht ablaufen, z.B. die Substanzen aufgrund höherer Temperaturen instabil werden, ist das genauso ein Nachteil, wie wenn sie zu langsam/gar nicht ablaufen. Auch fällt mir spontan kein kausaler Mechanismus ein, wieso das Vorhandensein von Kohlenstoff oder gar Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis die Bildung von Leben auf Siliziumbasis erschweren sollte. Zumindest für die uns bekannten Lebewesen wären siliziumbasierte Organismen weder Nahrung noch Fressfeind noch Nahrungskonkurrent. Höchstens photorophe könnten um Platz konkurrieren - aber man kann eine Nahrungskette auch auf Chemotrophie aufbauen.

Die Festlegung auf Kohlenstoff ist da nicht zweckdienlich - wichtiger für Leben, wie wir es kennen, wären einige Eigenschaften von Wasser. Denn da findet sich so leicht keine gleichwertige Alternative.



> Leben auf Basis von Silizium und flüssigem Methan ist denkbar, aber es gibt noch keine Theorien, die man überhaupt im Labor experimentell überprüfen könnte.



Es gibt nicht mal zu Leben auf Basis von flüssigem Wasser und Kohlenstoff Theorien, die sich experimentell überprüfen lassen.



> Denn klar ist, dass überall im Universum die gleichen physikalischen und chemischen Gesetze gelten.


 
Klar ist das nicht, sondern schlichtweg ein Axiom, über das die Naturwissenschaft keine Aussage machen kann, weil sie darauf aufbaut. Ein paar physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten können wir mitlerweile bis knapp 100 AE Entfernung nachweisen, die meisten chemischen maximal bis zum Mars und biologische höchstens bis zum Mond. Wir haben keinen Grund, die Allgemeingültigkeit anzuzweifeln und es wäre ein extrem Einschnitt in unser Weltbild - aber das galt vor gut 100 Jahren auch noch für Konzepte wie "absolute Zeit" und "unendliche Geschwindigkeit".


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen daovn, das Wahrscheinlichkeitsangaben auf Grundlage von n = 1 ein gewisses Risiko beinhalten:
> Leben ist auf metastabile Verbindungen angewiesen. Wenn Reaktionen zu leicht ablaufen, z.B. die Substanzen aufgrund höherer Temperaturen instabil werden, ist das genauso ein Nachteil, wie wenn sie zu langsam/gar nicht ablaufen.



Das ist immer eine Sache. Die Energie muss stimmen, ebenso der Abstand zum Zentralgestirn, aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, entwickelt sich schlicht kein Leben, ganz einfach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch fällt mir spontan kein kausaler Mechanismus ein, wieso das Vorhandensein von Kohlenstoff oder gar Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis die Bildung von Leben auf Siliziumbasis erschweren sollte.



Nun ja, die Erde kann als Beispiel genutzt werden, denn Silizium gibts auch hier in großen Mengen, trotzdem hat sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis entwickelt. Es gibt nicht mal Hinweise, dass es auch Leben auf Silizium Basis auf der Erde gegeben hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest für die uns bekannten Lebewesen wären siliziumbasierte Organismen weder Nahrung noch Fressfeind noch Nahrungskonkurrent. Höchstens photorophe könnten um Platz konkurrieren - aber man kann eine Nahrungskette auch auf Chemotrophie aufbauen.



Es geht um Ressourcen allgemein. Je weniger Arten Ressourcen abziehen, desto mehr bleibt für den einzelnen übrig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Festlegung auf Kohlenstoff ist da nicht zweckdienlich - wichtiger für Leben, wie wir es kennen, wären einige Eigenschaften von Wasser. Denn da findet sich so leicht keine gleichwertige Alternative.



Eben, Wasser hat sehr interessante Eigenschaften, die sich nur schwer bei anderen Flüssigkeiten finden lassen, zumindest eben bei solchen, die auf natürlichem Wege entstehen und stabil sind.
Man stelle sich nur vor, dass Wasser bei 4° nicht seine höchste Dichte hätte und es von unten nach oben gefriert, bzw. Eis schwerer wäre als flüssiges Wasser.
Kohlenstoff ist allerdings sehr reaktionsfreudig und ist in der Lage komplexe Strukturen aufzubauen, wie eben Makromoleküle. Das einzige Element, was dazu auch in der Lage ist, ist Silizium, nur eben dauert das deutlich länger. Leben auf Kohlenstoff Basis würde entstehendes Leben auf Silizium Basis einfach platt treten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht mal zu Leben auf Basis von flüssigem Wasser und Kohlenstoff Theorien, die sich experimentell überprüfen lassen.



Es gibt aber einen Beweis, dass es funktioniert hat, im Gegensatz zu Leben auf Silizium Basis. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar ist das nicht, sondern schlichtweg ein Axiom, über das die Naturwissenschaft keine Aussage machen kann, weil sie darauf aufbaut. Ein paar physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten können wir mitlerweile bis knapp 100 AE Entfernung nachweisen, die meisten chemischen maximal bis zum Mars und biologische höchstens bis zum Mond. Wir haben keinen Grund, die Allgemeingültigkeit anzuzweifeln und es wäre ein extrem Einschnitt in unser Weltbild - aber das galt vor gut 100 Jahren auch noch für Konzepte wie "absolute Zeit" und "unendliche Geschwindigkeit".



Du kannst das schon weiter ziehen.
Die Bewegungen, die entfernte Fixstern aufgrund der Gravitationskraft von begleitenden Planeten machen, sind exakt berechenbar. die Sterne bestehen alle aus dem gleichen Material wie unsere Sonne, kann man auch feststellen. Zwei wichtige Kriterien um die These aufzustellen, dass die Naturgesetze, die wir kennen, auch anderswo gelten müssen.

Bisher gab es eine Menge Experimente, die beweisen wollten, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit doch nicht eine Konstante ist, sie sind alle gescheitert. Daher muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, die im gesamten Universum gilt, also ist es nur logisch anzunehmen, dass das mit anderen Gesetzen der Physik/Chemie auch so ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2011)

*AW: Alien-Alarm: NASA-Forscher will außerirdisches Leben entdeckt haben*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Erde kann als Beispiel genutzt werden, denn Silizium gibts auch hier in großen Mengen, trotzdem hat sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis entwickelt. Es gibt nicht mal Hinweise, dass es auch Leben auf Silizium Basis auf der Erde gegeben hat.



Wie schon erwähnt: n = 1 reicht nicht mal für Korrelationen und ich sprach von Kausalität.



> Es geht um Ressourcen allgemein. Je weniger Arten Ressourcen abziehen, desto mehr bleibt für den einzelnen übrig.



Licht, Nitrat, Phosphat - fällt dir noch irgend eine andere Ressource ein, um die C- und Si-basierte Lebensformen konkurrieren sollten und die nicht vulkanischen Ursprungs sind? Der größte Druck auf Lebewesen geht von anderen Lebewesen aus, als Fressfeind oder Nahrungskonkurrent. Wenn man hinter Siliziumverbindungen her ist bzw. selbst daraus besteht, kann entfällt diese Konkurrenz vollständig - ein riesiger Vorteil, der jede Menge Nieschen schaffen würde, wenn denn die chemischen Umgebungsparameter stimmen.
Aber da fängts halt an: Siliziumverbindungen? Die Auswahl ist auf diesem Planeten eher beschränkt. Und rankommen? SiO2 absorbiert nicht aus der Athmosphäre. Ein Planet, der so gut für C-basierte Lebensformen geeignet ist, wie die Erde, kann einfach keine guten Bedingungen für Si-basierte bieten. Das ist aber kein Konkurrenzmechanismus.



> Kohlenstoff ist allerdings sehr reaktionsfreudig und ist in der Lage komplexe Strukturen aufzubauen, wie eben Makromoleküle. Das einzige Element, was dazu auch in der Lage ist, ist Silizium, nur eben dauert das deutlich länger. Leben auf Kohlenstoff Basis würde entstehendes Leben auf Silizium Basis einfach platt treten.



Wie gesagt: Oberhalb von 80 bis spätestens 150°C sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.
(gabs eigentlich mal ausgedehnte physikalisch-chemische Untersuchungen zu Stoffeigenschaften unter nicht-Standardbedingungen? Wie steht es um die Einzigartigkeit von Wasser, wenn man bei 10 bar und 200-400°C guckt?)



Es gibt aber einen Beweis, dass es funktioniert hat, im Gegensatz zu Leben auf Silizium Basis. 



> Du kannst das schon weiter ziehen.
> Die Bewegungen, die entfernte Fixstern aufgrund der Gravitationskraft von begleitenden Planeten machen, sind exakt berechenbar.



Sind sie? Mir wäre nicht bekannt, das wir irgendwelche exakten Informationen (vor allem Masse - Umlaufzeit z.T. schon) über die Planeten anderer Sterne haben, die nicht von dessen Bewegung abgeleitet sind - damit die Gültigkeit von Gesetzten zu untermauern wäre ein Zirkelschluss.



> die Sterne bestehen alle aus dem gleichen Material wie unsere Sonne, kann man auch feststellen.



Nö. Man kann nur feststellen, dass Strahlungsspektrum, das wir hier von ihnen messen, zu dem unserer Sonne passt.
Es ist die einfachste und damit vorzuziehende Erklärung, dass dies daran liegt, dass sie wie die Sonne sind - aber das ist nicht das gleiche, wie "es ist klar".



> Bisher gab es eine Menge Experimente, die beweisen wollten, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit doch nicht eine Konstante ist, sie sind alle gescheitert.



Keiner davon hat in anderen Teilen des Universums gemessen 
(ganz abgesehen davon erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht, wie man mit optischen Messgeräten und Entfernungs- und Zeitdefinition, die von Licht abgeleitet sind, jemals zu einem anderen Ergebniss kommen könnte)



> Daher muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, die im gesamten Universum gilt,



Nein. Daher geht man davon aus, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, die im gesamten Universum gilt. Von "muss" kann keine Rede sein, im Gegenteil. Die Theorien, aus denen sich die Absolutheit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ableitet, sind definitiv nicht auf das gesamte Universum zutreffend (genaugenommen auf keinen einzigen Bereich, wenn man ganz genau hinguckt  ) und auch wenn wir bislang bei astronomischen Beobachtungen keine Lücken gefunden haben (sieht man mal von so Kleinigkeiten z.B. "wo stecken eigentlich 50% der Masse, die unsere Theorie vorraussetzt?" ab), können wir für eine fehlerhafte Theorie keine Allgemeingültigkeit erwarten und es fehlen uns schlichtweg die externen Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten, um einen Einfluss etwaiger spezifischer Bedingungen in unserem Sonnensystem (oder auch nur unserer Galaxie) auszuschließen.


----------

